# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Doctors walk out...

## patrickt

...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.


"Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients to do a publicity stunt because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated, Joe Scarborough said on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Monday."
More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated


I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?

----------

Big Bird (08-25-2021),BooBoo (08-23-2021),covfefe saved us (08-23-2021),donttread (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Nutsplitter (08-23-2021),Oceander (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021),Rutabaga (08-23-2021),ruthless terrier (08-23-2021),Swedgin (08-25-2021),Thom Paine (08-23-2021),tlmjl (09-03-2021),zeke501 (09-17-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga

replace them with doctors who will...

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),covfefe saved us (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Hillofbeans (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),ruthless terrier (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> ...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.
> 
> 
> "Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients to do a publicity stunt because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
> “Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated,” Joe Scarborough said on MSNBC’s Morning Joe on Monday."
> More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?


If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice.

Just like it should be their choice to refuse to do an abortion.

They have every right to up and leave because it is their choice to do so, just as it is someone's choice to not get vaccinated. 

What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Thom Paine (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

well, it's good they go. they took an oath to CAUSE NO HARM, so they need to find a different line of work. And who the fcck is Joe Scarborough: to think he can PREACH to us citizens. I'd almost think this was a set up so Joey the good little Democommie party tool/slave/cult follower can spew his vile garbage. these leftist think THEY ARE ALWAYS right on everything and how dare others have a different view or wish to have a choice if they want to be stuck with some experimental shit. It's hard to believe anything out of these left-wing suck up medias like, PMSnbc or this sick bully/tyrant Biden administration/government

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Hillofbeans (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),Rebel Yell (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> well, it's good they go. they took an oath to CAUSE NO HARM, *so they need to find a different line of work.* And who the fcck is Joe Scarborough: to think he can PREACH to us citizens. I'd almost think this was a set up so Joey the good little Democommie party tool/slave/cult follower can spew his vile garbage


It is not unreasonable to refuse something that would be high, high-risk. You think that DO NO HARM has absolutely no limits and means anything and everything under the sun- you think that they should be forced to provide treatment to any and all patients that walk through that door, no matter if they are screaming and abusing the staff, or are extremely high risk for complications. That's not the case. If something poses too high of a risk, and there is also a high risk of malpractice or a lawsuit if that particular patient dies or gets seriously ill- sometimes the most harmless route is not treating them. You have to save your career to continue to treat patients, and if that means not taking on a particular patient, then so be it. They can go find another doctor. They are not entitled to treatment, especially if it puts the health of other people at risk (like kicking them out of the hospital early).

This isn't comparable to abortions like the OP said, because abortions DO do harm, and it is performing a harmful procedure, not refusal to treat.

ETA: As to the bolded, you anti-vaxxers need to get over yourselves.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),potlatch (08-23-2021),Thom Paine (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> It is not unreasonable to refuse something that would be high, high-risk. You think that DO NO HARM has absolutely no limits and means anything and everything under the sun- you think that they should be forced to provide treatment to any and all patients that walk through that door, no matter if they are screaming and abusing the staff, or are extremely high risk for complications. That's not the case. If something poses too high of a risk, and there is also a high risk of malpractice or a lawsuit if that particular patient dies or gets seriously ill- sometimes the most harmless route is not treating them. You have to save your career to continue to treat patients, and if that means not taking on a particular patient, then so be it. They can go find another doctor. They are not entitled to treatment, especially if it puts the health of other people at risk (like kicking them out of the hospital early).
> 
> This isn't comparable to abortions like the OP said, because abortions DO do harm, and it is performing a harmful procedure, not refusal to treat.
> 
> ETA: As to the bolded, you anti-vaxxers need to get over yourselves.


really? I think you VAX lovers need to get over yourselves and stop with the name calling, just because they don't bow down to folks like these doctors, and some media hack, Joey Scarborough. . the so called: anti vaxers prefers their FREEDOM to choose. Isn't that what the abortion lovers told us? their body their choice. And I don't give a shit some doctor walks out or goes to hell. they are in the wrong job as far I'm concerned.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021),patrickt (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),Rebel Yell (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> really? I think you VAX lovers need to get over yourselves and stop with the name calling, just because they don't bow down to folks like these doctors, and some media hack, Joey Scarborough. . the so called: anti vaxers prefers their FREEDOM to choose. Isn't that what the abortion lovers told us? their body their choice. And I don't give a shit some doctor walks out or goes to hell. they are in the wrong job as far I'm concerned.



I haven't called you one name. Personally, I see the anti-vaxxers resorting to personal attack. I have maybe seen one post by a pro-vaxxer here that is a personal attack.

And those doctors have their FREEDOM to choose whom to treat. You can't have your cake and eat it too.

I'm not an "abortion lover," so there is no need to use that verbage.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021)

----------


## Katzndogz

If someone comes in bleeding from a gunshot they will  be refused treatment if they have not been vaccinated.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),BooBoo (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),Rebel Yell (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

Also, doctors provide a service just like anyone else. Just because they are in healthcare does not mean they are slaves.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021)

----------


## Katzndogz

> ...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.
> 
> 
> "Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients to do a publicity stunt because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
> “Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated,” Joe Scarborough said on MSNBC’s Morning Joe on Monday."
> More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?


I read the article.  It was a staged walk out for cameras.  Then they went back to work.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Captain Kirk! (08-25-2021),covfefe saved us (08-29-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Rebel Yell (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> If someone comes in bleeding from a gunshot they will  be refused treatment if they have not been vaccinated.


Yes.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

Folks it's time to tribe up and segregate into different areas of the country. We need to break up pretty damn quick.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),BooBoo (08-23-2021),Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021),JustPassinThru (08-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> I haven't called you one name. Personally, I see the anti-vaxxers resorting to personal attack. I have maybe seen one post by a pro-vaxxer here that is a personal attack.
> 
> And those doctors have their FREEDOM to choose whom to treat. You can't have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> I'm not an "abortion lover," so there is no need to use that verbage.


yes you have, I am NOT AN ANTI VAXER. And this virus has turned you and a lot of our fellow citizens into a bully who goes around looking down at folks who chooses not to take a shot of some experiment crap. and to say a doctor has a choice not to care for someone if they haven't been vaccinated is sick. What if they did this with folks who had aids? these leftist would lose their heads screeching how they are BEING DISCRIMINATED AGAINST. you need to get with real life. and you chose to respond to my post so you don't get to whine now about some, verbiage.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## squidward

> If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice.
> 
> Just like it should be their choice to refuse to do an abortion.
> 
> They have every right to up and leave because it is their choice to do so, just as it is someone's choice to not get vaccinated. 
> 
> What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.


So no smokers, fat fucks, alcoholics, drug addicts or those that practice unprotected butt sex either?

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),BooBoo (08-23-2021),Lone Gunman (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Dan40

First, I don't believe the report.  MSNBC is just CNN lite. Possibly a publicity stunt, but I think fake news.  It comes from Palm Beach County, a morass of liberalism.  Note the hospital is NOT named.   Don't the docs wear MASKS??  Didn't they treat people for many months before there was a vaccine?   More fake news from the always lying left.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Black list those Doctors....fire them immediately.

Up until today all 3 vaccines were experimental.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Also, doctors provide a service just like anyone else. Just because they are in healthcare does not mean they are slaves.


omg. you will be screaming discrimination when one of these so called: doctors, refuses to treat you for something. and they are in a HOSPITAL not some private practice. you are unbelievable.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> yes you have, I *am NOT AN ANTI VAXER.* And this virus has turned you and a lot of our fellow citizens into a bully who goes around looking down at folks who chooses not to take a shot of some experiment crap. and to say a doctor has a choice not to care for someone if they haven't been vaccinated is sick. What if they did this with folks who had aids? these leftist would lose their heads screeching how they are BEING DISCRIMINATED AGAINST. you need to get with real life. and you chose to respond to my post so you don't get to whine now about some, verbiage.


Pot.. meet kettle.
And I'm not provax. But I do refute what I believe is unsupported fear porn. I do it by reviewing the authors and the actual scientific publications that are purported to support the fear porn...but almost never do.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> yes you have, I am NOT AN ANTI VAXER. And this virus has turned you and a lot of our fellow citizens into a bully who goes around looking down at folks who chooses not to take a shot of some experiment crap. and to say a doctor has a choice not to care for someone if they haven't been vaccinated is sick. What if they did this with folks who had aids? these leftist would lose their heads screeching how they are BEING DISCRIMINATED AGAINST. you need to get with real life. and you chose to respond to my post so you don't get to whine now about some, verbiage.



Anti-vaxxer isn't a deragatory name; it describes a position. Just like pro-life or pro-choice.

Now there you go, playing the victim. I haven't forced my point of view on you; I only stated that doctors have a say in who they treat.

You aren't entitled to any service. 

You are the bully, you think that doctors should be slaves. *If you don't want to take the vaccine, that is a-ok,* but don't go around expecting and feeling entitled to treatment. And you might have to look longer for a doctor who will take you.


Look at your condescending tone. Looks like YOU are the bully.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),Thom Paine (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> omg. you will be screaming discrimination when one of these so called: doctors, refuses to treat you for something. and they are in a HOSPITAL not some private practice. you are unbelievable.


Back at ya, poundcake. <3

And not likely, since I actually follow through with my doctors' treatment plans for me. I COMPLY. Something I get that you tend to never do.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Why the antivaxers are so livid is a mystery. The patients that the doctors won't treat are covid patients. 




> “Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated,”




 But the antivaxers have been adamant about covid being a hoax. So according to the antivaxers, these people don't need treatment anyhow. 

 :Dontknow:

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021),FlameHeart (08-23-2021),potlatch (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Why the antivaxers are so livid is a mystery. The patients that the doctors won't treat are covid patients.  But the antivaxers have been adamant about covid being a hoax. So according to the antivaxers, these people don't need treatment anyhow.



THANK YOU. Someone finally said it.

----------

BooBoo (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Doctors who refuse to treat unvaccinated need to find a new profession.
I've never taken a Flu shot. Will Doctors now refuse to treat me ?

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## donttread

> ...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.
> 
> 
> "Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients to do a publicity stunt because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
> Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated, Joe Scarborough said on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Monday."
> More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?



If they do this for real rather than as whine they should lose their licences. Abadoning patients is a serious thing as it should be. What's next Smoker= no care for you try to have pneumonia when we are less busy?"
Obese? We'll admit you for that heart attack if there is room at the end of the day? 
Alcoholic= just no

These pompous assholes need to realize that they make a very good living treating patients for the abuses of lifestyle. That is primarily what our system is set up to do , to treat:  Type 2 Diabetes, CHF, CAD,GERD,  High cholesterol, PT for weak muscles that don't get used enough, Liver disease etc. 
This is definetly a "let he who has not sinned" situation.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> ...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.
> 
> 
> "Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients *to do a publicity stunt* because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
> Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors *staged a walkout* to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated, Joe Scarborough said on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Monday."
> More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?


*!!!*

----------


## FlameHeart

> If they do this for real rather than as whine they should lose their licences. Abadoning patients is a serious thing as it should be. What's next Smoker= no care for you try to have pneumonia when we are less busy?"
> Obese? We'll admit you for that heart attack if there is room at the end of the day? 
> Alcoholic= just no
> 
> These pompous assholes need to realize that they make a very good living treating patients for the abuses of lifestyle. That is primarily what our system is set up to do , to treat:  Type 2 Diabetes, CHF, CAD,GERD,  High cholesterol, PT for weak muscles that don't get used enough, Liver disease etc. 
> This is definetly a "let he who has not sinned" situation.



Doctors usually are supposed to give out about a month's supply of medication to give the patient a chance to find another provider. That isn't abandonment.

----------


## donttread

> replace them with doctors who will...



Several staff at my wife's hospital are saying they will quit in one month when vaccination become mandatory. We all have seen scenarios like this and know that not all those who say they will quit actually will quit but if ANY do it's a problem as they are already understaffed.
Personally I'd rather have an unvaccinated nurse than no nurse what about you?

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice.
> 
> Just like it should be their choice to refuse to do an abortion.
> 
> They have every right to up and leave because it is their choice to do so, just as it is someone's choice to not get vaccinated. 
> 
> What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.


Bullshit. What I'm saying is that this is handled quite differently from requiring physicians to provide abortion services and transgender services. 

What conceivable liability would a doctor incur by treating a person who wasn't vaccinated?

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> It is not unreasonable to refuse something that would be high, high-risk. You think that DO NO HARM has absolutely no limits and means anything and everything under the sun- you think that they should be forced to provide treatment to any and all patients that walk through that door, no matter if they are screaming and abusing the staff, or are extremely high risk for complications. That's not the case. If something poses too high of a risk, and there is also a high risk of malpractice or a lawsuit if that particular patient dies or gets seriously ill- sometimes the most harmless route is not treating them. You have to save your career to continue to treat patients, and if that means not taking on a particular patient, then so be it. They can go find another doctor. They are not entitled to treatment, especially if it puts the health of other people at risk (like kicking them out of the hospital early).
> 
> This isn't comparable to abortions like the OP said, because abortions DO do harm, and it is performing a harmful procedure, not refusal to treat.
> 
> ETA: As to the bolded, you anti-vaxxers need to get over yourselves.


I realize hysterics think there's a high-high risk but science doesn't support that. Not a risk for the doctor or the patient.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> I haven't called you one name. Personally, I see the anti-vaxxers resorting to personal attack. I have maybe seen one post by a pro-vaxxer here that is a personal attack.
> 
> And those doctors have their FREEDOM to choose whom to treat. You can't have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> I'm not an "abortion lover," so there is no need to use that verbage.


Calling people you don't agree with socialist when there is no hint of socialism is name-calling. Me calling you a hysteric is also name calling but you earned it.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Bullshit. What I'm saying is that this is handled quite differently from requiring physicians to provide abortion services and transgender services. 
> 
> What conceivable liability would a doctor incur by treating a person who wasn't vaccinated?


If that patient has a dual diagnosis of COVID-19, considering that pulmonary embolism is a complication, that is a HUGE risk. Pulmonary embolisms, or blood clots in the lungs, are usually fatal if they are not treated. Not to mention the pulmonary problems the patient will, most likely, have.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Calling people you don't agree with socialist when there is no hint of socialism is name-calling. Me calling you a hysteric is also name calling but you earned it.


I mean, you all have called me Socialist/Communist/Fascist in my hospital thread. This is no different, really.

----------


## FlameHeart

> I realize hysterics think there's a high-high risk but science doesn't support that. Not a risk for the doctor or the patient.


Source?

----------


## patrickt

> Also, doctors provide a service just like anyone else. Just because they are in healthcare does not mean they are slaves.


So, if they refuse care to some who was shot you would support them? If they refused care to anyone who wasn't white, you would support them? If they refused care to anyone who wasn't male, you would support them? After all, you're not a socialist.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Pot.. meet kettle.
> And I'm not provax. But I do refute what I believe is unsupported fear porn. I do it by reviewing the authors and the actual scientific publications that are purported to support the fear porn...but almost never do.


hahaha, lmao. go get a life i wasn't talking to you. stop butting into conversations that you weren't involved in. You are the fear porn.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> ...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.
> 
> 
> "Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients to do a publicity stunt because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
> Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated, Joe Scarborough said on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Monday."
> More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?


They should be fired.

To add to your list, "HIV Patients".

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## donttread

> If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice.
> 
> Just like it should be their choice to refuse to do an abortion.
> 
> They have every right to up and leave because it is their choice to do so, just as it is someone's choice to not get vaccinated. 
> 
> What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.



No there are rules about refusing treatment in healthcare in our country and they are serious rules. One of those statutes is call COBRA which is an anti patient dumping law as one facility would send self pay folks to someone else's ER . People died and I think they start the fines with 50 grand now. I believe it is also professional misconduct and more than ample cause for firing, not to mention lawsuits.
These laws exist because people can really suck in groups.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> So, if they refuse care to some who was shot you would support them? If they refused care to anyone who wasn't white, you would support them? If they refused care to anyone who wasn't male, you would support them? After all, you're not a socialist.


False equivalency. You can't help being male. I thought gender was not a choice?

----------


## patrickt

> I read the article.  It was a staged walk out for cameras.  Then they went back to work.


Of course. They say they're only refusing to see unvaccinated patients but like all leftists with jobs they still want to get paid. They just don't want to work.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> No there are rules about refusing treatment in healthcare in our country and they are serious rules. One of those statutes is call COBRA which is an anti patient dumping law as one facility would send self pay folks to someone else's ER . People died and I think they start the fines with 50 grand now. I believe it is also professional misconduct and more than ample cause for firing, not to mention lawsuits.
> These laws exist because people can really suck in groups.



Hospitals do it all the time when they are on divert. 90% of hospitals in OK are doing it right now. They have to.

----------


## patrickt

> Folks it's time to tribe up and segregate into different areas of the country. We need to break up pretty damn quick.


We only need to break up into Americans and Others. Americans haven't surrendered.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> We only need to break up into Americans and Others. Americans haven't surrendered.


So now I'm not an American?

----------


## Quark

> Why the antivaxers are so livid is a mystery. The patients that the doctors won't treat are covid patients. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  But the antivaxers have been adamant about covid being a hoax. So according to the antivaxers, these people don't need treatment anyhow.


This anti-vaxxer has never said that. Wuhan flu is real all right it's the fear mongering and propaganda on both sides that is somewhat a hoax. The Wuhan flu can be treated with prescription poisons that been around for decades and are about as safe as any poison can be so a poisonous vaccine is not necessary nor is mandated magic jabs. My wife got over the Wuhan flu just fine with normal prescription poisons.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),memesofine (08-23-2021),Thom Paine (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> No there are rules about refusing treatment in healthcare in our country and they are serious rules. One of those statutes is call COBRA which is an anti patient dumping law as one facility would send self pay folks to someone else's ER . People died and I think they start the fines with 50 grand now. I believe it is also professional misconduct and more than ample cause for firing, not to mention lawsuits.
> These laws exist because people can really suck in groups.


And, you know what doesn't support your argument even further? Private hospitals!

Private hospitals MAY legally turn patients away if it is not a true, IMMINENT emergency. State hospitals, because of financial obligations, must treat these patients.

----------


## patrickt

> Why the antivaxers are so livid is a mystery. The patients that the doctors won't treat are covid patients. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  But the antivaxers have been adamant about covid being a hoax. So according to the antivaxers, these people don't need treatment anyhow.


I'm not an anti-vaxxer. I don't care if you get vaccinated with chimpanzee shit. That's your choice. The hysterics do not allow choice.

If you're vaccinated can you still get COVID? Yes. If you're vaccinated can you still give COVID to someone? Yes. Do you trust the vaccine even if it does nothing but supposedly give you lighter COVID? If the answer is yes, take the vaccine. But, you have no right to attack those who choose not to get vaccinated and then be shocked if they fight back.

----------

Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> If that patient has a dual diagnosis of COVID-19, considering that pulmonary embolism is a complication, that is a HUGE risk. Pulmonary embolisms, or blood clots in the lungs, are usually fatal if they are not treated. Not to mention the pulmonary problems the patient will, most likely, have.


That creates no liability for a physician.

On the other hand, if the physician refuses to treat patients unless they get vaccinated, the patient then gets vaccinated and develops problems with blood clots, they could be found liable.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Doctors who refuse to treat unvaccinated need to find a new profession.
> I've never taken a Flu shot. Will Doctors now refuse to treat me ?


These doctors who won't treat unvaccinated patients are making a political statement not a medical statement and do need to find new employment in a communist place like Portland or Seattle, or New York City, etc.

----------



----------


## patrickt

> THANK YOU. Someone finally said it.


Having someone you agree with makes you feel better. How sad.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> If they do this for real rather than as whine they should lose their licences. Abadoning patients is a serious thing as it should be. What's next Smoker= no care for you try to have pneumonia when we are less busy?"
> Obese? We'll admit you for that heart attack if there is room at the end of the day? 
> Alcoholic= just no
> 
> These pompous assholes need to realize that they make a very good living treating patients for the abuses of lifestyle. That is primarily what our system is set up to do , to treat:  Type 2 Diabetes, CHF, CAD,GERD,  High cholesterol, PT for weak muscles that don't get used enough, Liver disease etc. 
> This is definetly a "let he who has not sinned" situation.


Hear! Hear!

----------


## donttread

> It is not unreasonable to refuse something that would be high, high-risk. You think that DO NO HARM has absolutely no limits and means anything and everything under the sun- you think that they should be forced to provide treatment to any and all patients that walk through that door, no matter if they are screaming and abusing the staff, or are extremely high risk for complications. That's not the case. If something poses too high of a risk, and there is also a high risk of malpractice or a lawsuit if that particular patient dies or gets seriously ill- sometimes the most harmless route is not treating them. You have to save your career to continue to treat patients, and if that means not taking on a particular patient, then so be it. They can go find another doctor. They are not entitled to treatment, especially if it puts the health of other people at risk (like kicking them out of the hospital early).
> 
> This isn't comparable to abortions like the OP said, because abortions DO do harm, and it is performing a harmful procedure, not refusal to treat.
> 
> ETA: As to the bolded, you anti-vaxxers need to get over yourselves.



Actually yes @FlameHeart  here at least that is pretty much what it means. In fact there are rules for how much and how patients who are mentally ill or drugged out and acting out can be restrained but there are no circumstances that you can just flat out refuse treatment. Where would people with dementia go? Healthcare is not for the faint of heart. My wife was on comp due to an out of control patient just a few months ago. Simply put if you allow the system to pick and choose whom they will and will not treat payment becomes a determiining factor. I'm for regulation at the minimum necessary amount but people who embrace no regulation would not want to have a heart attack AND poor insurance. Is this because nobody in the system would be willing to help the poor? No. Most of us would. But most of us do not rise to CEO levels and in this case for the same reasons.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I'm not an anti-vaxxer. I don't care if you get vaccinated with chimpanzee shit. That's your choice. The hysterics do not allow choice.
> 
> If you're vaccinated can you still get COVID? Yes. If you're vaccinated can you still give COVID to someone? Yes. Do you trust the vaccine even if it does nothing but supposedly give you lighter COVID? If the answer is yes, take the vaccine. But, you have no right to attack those who choose not to get vaccinated and then be shocked if they fight back.


No vaccine prevents you from betting infected.  What they do is give your body a means by which it can immediately launch an antigen specific response to it.

Breakthrough infections are proving to be statistically rare and in about 98% of those cases the infections are mild.

A Statistical Analysis of COVID-19 Breakthrough Infections and Deaths | The Heritage Foundation

----------


## Wildrose

> Hospitals do it all the time when they are on divert. 90% of hospitals in OK are doing it right now. They have to.


That my dear is not "Patient Dumping".

Patient dumping is when a hospital dumps the uninsured off on other facilities because they don't want to eat the loss.

----------

donttread (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> No vaccine prevents you from betting infected.  What they do is give your body a means by which it can immediately launch an antigen specific response to it.
> 
> Breakthrough infections are proving to be statistically rare and in about 98% of those cases the infections are mild.
> 
> A Statistical Analysis of COVID-19 Breakthrough Infections and Deaths | The Heritage Foundation


My mother is still in quarantine for COVID-19. She got the Moderna vaccine, first one in December and the second shot in February. So it seemed to have worn off.

She is a high-risk group because she has asthma.

She is doing very well now. She went back to work today. I presume the vaccine has something to do with it, in addition to anti-body treatment.

----------


## Wildrose

> My mother is still in quarantine for COVID-19. She got the Moderna vaccine, first one in December and the second shot in February. So it seemed to have worn off.
> 
> She is a high-risk group because she has asthma.
> 
> She is doing very well now. She went back to work today. I presume the vaccine has something to do with it, in addition to anti-body treatment.


How can she be under a quarantine order and going back to work?  Sorry she's had a rough time.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

Fuckwit City.

----------


## FlameHeart

> How can she be under a quarantine order and going back to work?  Sorry she's had a rough time.



I say that because technically her two weeks isn't up, however, she is wearing a mask. She also is working from home through Facetime and Google Duo.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> And, you know what doesn't support your argument even further? Private hospitals!
> 
> Private hospitals MAY legally turn patients away if it is not a true, IMMINENT emergency. State hospitals, because of financial obligations, must treat these patients.


and leftist claims to be so much more COMPASSIONATE, then the rest of those backward thinking citizens who will now be DISCRIMINATED against over some SHIT SHOT they don't care to have forced on them. . just wow.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> and leftist claims to be so much more COMPASSIONATE, then the rest of those backward thinking citizens who will now be DISCRIMINATED against over some SHIT SHOT they don't care to have forced on them. . just wow.


Well, I am not a leftist,  nor do I claim to be, so I guess your unintelligable rant doesn't fit me.

----------


## Quark

> Several staff at my wife's hospital are saying they will quit in one month when vaccination become mandatory. We all have seen scenarios like this and know that not all those who say they will quit actually will quit but if ANY do it's a problem as they are already understaffed.
> Personally I'd rather have an unvaccinated nurse than no nurse what about you?


All is not lost. Nurses can go into private practice as we need more home nurses, consulting nurses, and family nurse practitioners. Here in Montana a FNP can open their own practice especially if they have a DNP. I go to a FNP and find when it comes to just basic care she knows more than any doctor and does not seem to be beholding to the pharmaceutical oligarchy.

----------

donttread (08-23-2021),Thom Paine (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> I realize hysterics think there's a high-high risk but science doesn't support that. Not a risk for the doctor or the patient.


Especially seeing how most if not all medical personnel are wearing mask and full face shields.

----------


## Quark

> If that patient has a dual diagnosis of COVID-19, considering that pulmonary embolism is a complication, that is a HUGE risk. Pulmonary embolisms, or blood clots in the lungs, are usually fatal if they are not treated. Not to mention the pulmonary problems the patient will, most likely, have.


So I guess if they have that with the vaccine then they can be treated but if they have that without a vaccine we are to just let them die. I hope where ever you get employment it's in the major cities and not in rural Montana. We don't need you here.

----------


## dinosaur

:Thinking: 

First off, hospitals are in business not just to be service providers, but to function as a business, which means that income usually must exceed expenditures.  If you look at the "break even" occupancy rates hospitals set up to meet, it is usually in the 80-85% range.  Interesting, that is similar to the occupancy rate most hotels hope to meet.  The current occupancy rate for hospitals in Florida is about 86%, but Governor DeSantis does not report that on a state website, so I can only guess as to the exact number.

From 2010   ... Hospital Occupancy Rates  https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...nt%20occupancy.

Current FL occupancy rates ... (Flagler County)  Florida Covid Hospital Rate Tops the Nation, Taking Up 22% of All In-Patient Beds; ICU Occupancy at 86% | FlaglerLive

My point:  The current hospital occupancy rate looks to be "normal", exactly the occupancy rate the hospitals want to run efficiently.  Therefore, no crisis.

Second, the amount of hospital occupancy  due to Covid is about 25%  (reference above)  No one is reporting exactly how many of those are vaxxed or unvaxxed.  Who knows for sure?   :Dontknow:   Also, the numbers are getting conflated.  Emergency visits are being counted in some numbers, by some people, even it they are NOT subsequently admitted to the hospital.  Dr Snarski is an emergency physician.  As such, she may not have a total picture of what is going on.  Interesting that doctors are the ones complaining, and that the OP article lists the location, but conveniently leaves out the Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center as the exact hospital.  I suspect the hospital is not in any dire position, but the physicians may be stressed due to staffing and scheduling problems. 


(Dr Snarski)  https://health.usnews.com/doctors/jaime-snarski-102808 


My point:  Some resources may be stretched or stressed, but if they can coordinate a walk out and press conference, they can't be too overwhelmed, and it most certainly is not an emergency.  Contrast that news conference with a real emergency like Pulse nightclub where the doctors go into full triage mode and do their jobs.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> We only need to break up into Americans and Others. Americans haven't surrendered.


Yup.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> . But, you have no right to attack those who choose not to get vaccinated and then be shocked if they fight back.


You're delusional. I have attacked no one for choosing not to get vaxxed. You can search my posts all day and not find one that advocates anything other than individual choice. 

And yet...in contrast...you just posted that I'm not an American.



> We only need to break up into Americans and Others. Americans haven't surrendered.


  Fuck you,  you godless Mexican prick.

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> So now I'm not an American?


Looking more and more like it.

----------


## memesofine

> Well, I am not a leftist,  nor do I claim to be, so I guess your unintelligable rant doesn't fit me.


ah yes, talk about verbiage. now you attack someones edumacation when you have nothing useful to offer. and my post was perfectly clear. YOU APPROVE of folks being DISCRIMINATED AGAINST (by saying a doctor can refuse to treat people) over some stupid thing they are calling A JAB. just that dumb name they are calling this vaccine shot and being called a ANTI vaxer, is enough for me to steer clear of it and folks like you. And don't FORGET, you CHOSE to respond to a post I put up that wasn't to anyone it was just my own itty bitty two cents. so now you are dismissed.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> My mother is still in quarantine for COVID-19. She got the Moderna vaccine, first one in December and the second shot in February. So it seemed to have worn off.
> 
> She is a high-risk group because she has asthma.
> 
> She is doing very well now. She went back to work today. I presume the vaccine has something to do with it, in addition to anti-body treatment.


That's interesting as I know of a number of people who have asthma and their doctors have recommended against the magic jab. However, my wife's sister does have asthma and was told by her doctor to get the magic jab. That's why I'm against mandated anything especially in medicine and it should always be up to your doctor and yourself to make the choice.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Well, I am not a leftist,  nor do I claim to be, so I guess your unintelligable rant doesn't fit me.


That's debatable but you sure are a sheeple.

----------


## Quark

> First off, hospitals are in business not just to be service providers, but to function as a business, which means that income usually must exceed expenditures.  If you look at the "break even" occupancy rates hospitals set up to meet, it is usually in the 80-85% range.  Interesting, that is similar to the occupancy rate most hotels hope to meet.  The current occupancy rate for hospitals in Florida is about 86%, but Governor DeSantis does not report that on a state website, so I can only guess as to the exact number.
> 
> From 2010   ... Hospital Occupancy Rates  https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...nt%20occupancy.
> 
> Current FL occupancy rates ... (Flagler County)  Florida Covid Hospital Rate Tops the Nation, Taking Up 22% of All In-Patient Beds; ICU Occupancy at 86% | FlaglerLive
> 
> My point:  The current hospital occupancy rate looks to be "normal", exactly the occupancy rate the hospitals want to run efficiently.  Therefore, no crisis.
> 
> Second, the amount of hospital occupancy  due to Covid is about 25%  (reference above)  No one is reporting exactly how many of those are vaxxed or unvaxxed.  Who knows for sure?    Also, the numbers are getting conflated.  Emergency visits are being counted in some numbers, by some people, even it they are NOT subsequently admitted to the hospital.  Dr Snarski is an emergency physician.  As such, she may not have a total picture of what is going on.  Interesting that doctors are the ones complaining, and that the OP article lists the location, but conveniently leaves out the Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center as the exact hospital.  I suspect the hospital is not in any dire position, but the physicians may be stressed due to staffing and scheduling problems. 
> ...


That maybe true for those hospitals that are true private hospitals and who do not receive any government payments but most hospitals are part of the socialized medical system and are paid by Uncle Sugar so are not private hospitals.

It's like our so-called public and private schools that are fully fund by government and are government schools.

----------

dinosaur (08-23-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Here is a better link for occupancy in southeast FL.  By this data, it does appear some hospitals are full, while others are not quite so full.

https://data.tcpalm.com/covid-19-hospital-capacity/

I am not sure why some hospitals are full while others are not, but it might be the type of care specialty of each hospital.  Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center appears to be one of the at capacity hospitals.

Now, if these occupancy rates are like the peak of plandemic, then my question is ... if Delta is less virulent and requires fewer hospitalizations, why is the hospitalization rate nearly the same as it was with the wild, original covid variant?  Are we still seeing something other than Delta?  Logic says we might see an uptick in ER visits with Delta, but hospitalizations should be fewer than the past peak.  Something is not as they are saying.  (Lies, and damned lies.)

----------

Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> That's debatable but you sure are a sheeple.


Why do you say that?

----------


## Quark

> Why do you say that?


That should be self-evident.

----------


## dinosaur

> That maybe true for those hospitals that are true private hospitals and who do not receive any government payments but most hospitals are part of the socialized medical system and are paid by Uncle Sugar so are not private hospitals.
> 
> It's like our so-called public and private schools that are fully fund by government and are government schools.


You are correct, but I am not sure who pays makes a difference.  Somebody has to pay, and the hospitals have to receive enough income to meet expenses.  Why would you think who is paying makes a difference in how the hospital is set up to be run financially?

----------


## FlameHeart

> So I guess if they have that with the vaccine then they can be treated but if they have that without a vaccine we are to just let them die. I hope where ever you get employment it's in the major cities and not in rural Montana. We don't need you here.


(,Ok well, we don't need your sorry ass in Oklahoma. We already have enough ding bats like you not getting vaxxed, as every hospital in the state is filled to capacity.

You never read anything that I said and are just generalizing because you know I am pro-vaxx. To hell with you.

----------


## Quark

> Here is a better link for occupancy in southeast FL.  By this data, it does appear some hospitals are full, while others are not quite so full.
> 
> https://data.tcpalm.com/covid-19-hospital-capacity/
> 
> I am not sure why some hospitals are full while others are not, but it might be the type of care specialty of each hospital.  Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center appears to be one of the at capacity hospitals.
> 
> Now, if these occupancy rates are like the peak of plandemic, then my question is ... if Delta is less virulent and requires fewer hospitalizations, why is the hospitalization rate nearly the same as it was with the wild, original covid variant?  Are we still seeing something other than Delta?  Logic says we might see an uptick in ER visits with Delta, but hospitalizations should be fewer than the past peak.  Something is not as they are saying.  (Lies, and damned lies.)


Simply. It's the magic jab that is causing the upticks in hospitalization. My wife and I agree on this.

----------

dinosaur (08-23-2021),JustPassinThru (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Looking more and more like it.


V
Because I want to protect the public? And being Conservative on pretty much everything else but mental health? 


Your definitions sure are skewed.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> So I guess if they have that with the vaccine then they can be treated but if they have that without a vaccine we are to just let them die. I hope where ever you get employment it's in the major cities and not in rural Montana. We don't need you here.


The Doctors are taking a queue from the FDA, CDC, NIH and AMA. The US government through these alphabet agencies came out today and told the public that Ivermectin does nothing for Covid..........................
The alphabet agencies want compliance or massive deaths. What they don't realize is that compliance will lead to massive deaths, illness and sterility.........................or do they?

 Ivermectin is being used all over the world with excellent results in conjunction with zinc and vitamin C and sometimes Doxycycline.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),Gracie (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> You are correct, but I am not sure who pays makes a difference.  Somebody has to pay, and the hospitals have to receive enough income to meet expenses.  Why would you think who is paying makes a difference in how the hospital is set up to be run financially?


That's easy government funded hospitals are non-profit hospitals. They are set up under one of the many 501 designations. If these hospitals need money they have fund raisers and if necessary the government at all levels sends a big check to make up the difference.

----------

dinosaur (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> (,Ok well, we don't need your sorry ass in Oklahoma. We already have enough ding bats like you not getting vaxxed, as every hospital in the state is filled to capacity.
> 
> You never read anything that I said and are just generalizing because you know I am pro-vaxx. To hell with you.


Don't worry I never leave my home country of Montana.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> V
> Because I want to protect the public? And being Conservative on pretty much everything else but mental health? 
> 
> 
> Your definitions sure are skewed.


Don't confuse your politics with your profession.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Black list those Doctors....fire them immediately.


absolutely. they should be fired on the spot. just like Regan fired the air traffic controllers.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> That should be self-evident.


No it's not . Spell it out asshole.
Why did you call her a sheeple?

It's the ultimate insult to many of us.

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> ah yes, talk about verbiage. now you attack someones edumacation when you have nothing useful to offer. and my post was perfectly clear. YOU APPROVE of folks being DISCRIMINATED AGAINST (by saying a doctor can refuse to treat people) over some stupid thing they are calling A JAB. just that dumb name they are calling this vaccine shot and being called a ANTI vaxer, is enough for me to steer clear of it and folks like you. And don't FORGET, you CHOSE to respond to a post I put up that wasn't to anyone it was just my own itty bitty two cents. so now you are dismissed.


Nope, I am not dismissed and you do not get to dismiss me. I will stay here as long as I please, whether you like it or not. 

You have made false equivalencies so I know that your perception is warped, so there is nothing anyone can do to save yog

Don't like it when I insult you? Bite me. I will insult you and disrespect you anytime I wish. Just got to play out that script you gave me. You are like the BLM folks who cry racism at every corner. You can take your poor hygiene, unwashed ass, and narcissistic ego and go fuck yourself. Right off a cliff. Because clearly no one else will.

----------


## FlameHeart

> ah yes, talk about verbiage. now you attack someones edumacation when you have nothing useful to offer. and my post was perfectly clear. YOU APPROVE of folks being DISCRIMINATED AGAINST (by saying a doctor can refuse to treat people) over some stupid thing they are calling A JAB. just that dumb name they are calling this vaccine shot and being called a ANTI vaxer, is enough for me to steer clear of it and folks like you. And don't FORGET, you CHOSE to respond to a post I put up that wasn't to anyone it was just my own itty bitty two cents. so now you are dismissed.


By the way, if you don't someone responding to you, don't post in a thread. This is a public political forum, snowflake.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Don't worry I never leave my home country of Montana.


Thought you never got out much based on how uninformed you are.

----------


## Quark

> V
> Because I want to protect the public? And being Conservative on pretty much everything else but mental health? 
> 
> 
> Your definitions sure are skewed.


Oh I don't doubt you are a conservative. But I'm a libertarian, anarchist and a capitalist certainly not a conservative. If we still had private medicine instead of socialized medicine some of the points you made would be valid. See I go back to pre-insurance days when we had private hospitals, religious non-profit hospitals especially Catholic hospitals run by religious orders such as nuns, and doctors made house calls. That's the kind of medicine I'd like to go back to rather than this socialized medicine we have today but of course that's never going to happen.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

I love how when I am polite and don't insult people, certain people like to dig their heels in and insult me.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Oh I don't doubt you are a conservative. But I'm a libertarian, anarchist and a capitalist certainly not a conservative. If we still had private medicine instead of socialized medicine some of the points you made would be valid. See I go back to pre-insurance days when we had private hospitals, religious non-profit hospitals especially Catholic hospitals run by religious orders such as nuns, and doctors made house calls. That's the kind of medicine I'd like to go back to rather than this socialized medicine we have today but of course that's never going to happen.


Well, you certainly AREN'T Libertarian with your pro-socialized medicine views.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Oh I don't doubt you are a conservative. But I'm a libertarian, anarchist and a capitalist certainly not a conservative. If we still had private medicine instead of socialized medicine some of the points you made would be valid. See I go back to pre-insurance days when we had private hospitals, religious non-profit hospitals especially Catholic hospitals run by religious orders such as nuns, and doctors made house calls. That's the kind of medicine I'd like to go back to rather than this socialized medicine we have today but of course that's never going to happen.


Yeah well, the problem is medical school costs a lot and doctors spend long years studying. 

Your plan is unlikable and unviable.

----------


## Quark

> The Doctors are taking a queue from the FDA, CDC, NIH and AMA. The US government through these alphabet agencies came out today and told the public that Ivermectin does nothing for Covid..........................
> The alphabet agencies want compliance or massive deaths. What they don't realize is that compliance will lead to massive deaths, illness and sterility.........................or do they?
> 
>  Ivermectin is being used all over the world with excellent results in conjunction with zinc and vitamin C and sometimes Doxycycline.


I think they do want ALL Americas to die so that we can be replaced with Moslems and illegal aliens that the power-to-be think they can control easier. Of course they can't but you don't see that when you are an all-knowing, all-powerful demi-god.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

> That's easy government funded hospitals are non-profit hospitals. They are set up under one of the many 501 designations. If these hospitals need money they have fund raisers and if necessary the government at all levels sends a big check to make up the difference.


Still, they run as a business and have a budget with an expected income.  My point is that they are collectively in a normal range of operation and are not necessarily in a panic mode over capacity.  Often, if you go to ER, and have to be admitted, it is normal that your mobile bed spends some time in a hallway as they "make room" for an additional patient.  

I ask a basic question ... were they all going broke before covid came along?  Nope, they were still in that magic occupancy zone to make ends meet.    The only variable is hospitalizaton for elective surgeries.  They, being elective, can wait.  Fewer tummy tucks right now, maybe?

----------


## Quark

> Thought you never got out much based on how uninformed you are.


Oh I've been all over this country at one time or another. Just don't travel much any more because of age and the Wuhan flu idiocy. As to uniformed sweetheart when you get as old as I am and done the stuff I have done you might get some wisdom in the head of yours. You are just like all young pups to think you know so much that isn't true.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021),Trinnity (08-23-2021)

----------


## Quark

> Well, you certainly AREN'T Libertarian with your pro-socialized medicine views.


Man you really are young if what I laid out looks to you as socialized medicine. Okay before I really say something I regret I'm done with this thread.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Nope, I am not dismissed and you do not get to dismiss me. I will stay here as long as I please, whether you like it or not. 
> 
> You have made false equivalencies so I know that your perception is warped, so there is nothing anyone can do to save yog
> 
> Don't like it when I insult you? Bite me. I will insult you and disrespect you anytime I wish. Just got to play out that script you gave me. You are like the BLM folks who cry racism at every corner. You can take your poor hygiene, unwashed ass, and narcissistic ego and go fuck yourself. Right off a cliff. Because clearly no one else will.


Very inappropriate for a future doctor.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> No it's not . Spell it out asshole.
> Why did you call her a sheeple?
> 
> It's the ultimate insult to many of us.



Here we go again.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Who was refused medical care?  A symbolic walkout that lasts a few minutes is not a denial of medical care.

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> False equivalency. You can't help being male. I thought gender was not a choice?


Liberals say gender has dozens of choices.  Probably some not even human.

----------


## Thom Paine

> really? I think you VAX lovers need to get over yourselves and stop with the name calling, just because they don't bow down to folks like these doctors, and some media hack, Joey Scarborough. . the so called: anti vaxers prefers their FREEDOM to choose. Isn't that what the abortion lovers told us? their body their choice. And I don't give a shit some doctor walks out or goes to hell. they are in the wrong job as far I'm concerned.


hmmmm, Flame has presented as conservative; surprised you don't understand
 the direction she's going with her statements.  
Or... maybe it's easier for me because Mrs P is a Medico.  -shrug-

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Very inappropriate for a future doctor.


I don't care what you think.

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah well, the problem is medical school costs a lot and doctors spend long years studying. 
> 
> Your plan is unlikable and unviable.


 MD's  are licensed.  In licensing themselves they agree to certain conduct.  Also they contract with their hospital(s).  And there are laws governing their treatment conduct.   Read the Hippocratic Oath.

----------

donttread (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Still, they run as a business and have a budget with an expected income.  My point is that they are collectively in a normal range of operation and are not necessarily in a panic mode over capacity.  Often, if you go to ER, and have to be admitted, it is normal that your mobile bed spends some time in a hallway as they "make room" for an additional patient.  
> 
> I ask a basic question ... were they all going broke before covid came along?  Nope, they were still in that magic occupancy zone to make ends meet.    The only variable is hospitalizaton for elective surgeries.  They, being elective, can wait.  Fewer tummy tucks right now, maybe?


And this is the reason why I am advocating for hospitals turning COVD-19 patients away. I mean, wasn't it y'all who said that COVID had a very high survival rate? That it was nothing big?

The special circumstance is that COVID-19 patients are literally monopolizing hospitals and hospital resources. No one else can get any care if they have an emergency and they are even kicking people out before due time in order to anticipate and placate the uproar in the pandemic. Normally I probably wouldn't be for this, but again, one demographic is literally monopolizing the hospital, or so it seems.

----------

Brat (08-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I don't care what you think.


Remember.................... social media posts can come back to haunt one.....................even years later.

Re-think.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

To me, it seems as if you anti-vaxxers think you are entitled to care before patients with other illnesses. That instead of turning a COVID patient away if the hospital is on divert, you would demand that the hospital DUMP one of their other patients out on the street (discharging them early) so that a COVID patient can get their care.


That is what I have a problem with, and that is why I am taking the stance that I am with physicians and hospitals.

----------


## Gracie

> The Doctors are taking a queue from the FDA, CDC, NIH and AMA. The US government through these alphabet agencies came out today and told the public that Ivermectin does nothing for Covid..........................
> The alphabet agencies want compliance or massive deaths. What they don't realize is that compliance will lead to massive deaths, illness and sterility.........................or do they?
> 
>  Ivermectin is being used all over the world with excellent results in conjunction with zinc and vitamin C and sometimes Doxycycline.


Did y'all know the big pharmas tried to get Tumeric OFF the shelves? They wanted to be the only ones that had control over it, but they failed. Tumeric has been used for thousands of years as a spice.I use it in just about everything. 

Big Pharma will say anything to protect their vested interests.

BTW...I am very anti-vax. Those that are pro vax? Fine. But this line in the sand crap isn't helping anyone.

----------

Authentic (08-23-2021),donttread (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> To me, it seems as if you anti-vaxxers think you are entitled to care before patients with other illnesses. That instead of turning a COVID patient away if the hospital is on divert, you would demand that the hospital DUMP one of their other patients out on the street (discharging them early) so that a COVID patient can get their care.
> 
> 
> That is what I have a problem with, and that is why I am taking the stance that I am with physicians and hospitals.


But you are carrying a mighty big brush as well. Isn't it heavy?

I trust my doc. He is anti vaxx. The other doc I had quit. She was anti vaxx too, and they demanded she insert something in her body she did not want inserted just to keep her job.

What happened to My Body My Choice? Oh. Wait. Never mind.

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021),Petro (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> But you are carrying a mighty big brush as well. Isn't it heavy?


To be fair, this isn't my experience with those in TPF. You are probably right, though.

----------


## donttread

> Who was refused medical care?  A symbolic walkout that lasts a few minutes is not a denial of medical care.


When done by less connected folks we call it attention whoring.

----------


## FlameHeart

> But you are carrying a mighty big brush as well. Isn't it heavy?
> 
> I trust my doc. He is anti vaxx. The other doc I had quit. She was anti vaxx too, and they demanded she insert something in her body she did not want inserted just to keep her job.
> 
> What happened to My Body My Choice? Oh. Wait. Never mind.


Awesome. More power to you.

----------


## Gracie

> To be fair, this isn't my experience with those in TPF. You are probably right, though.


 :Love9:

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> To me, it seems as if you anti-vaxxers think you are entitled to care before patients with other illnesses. That instead of turning a COVID patient away if the hospital is on divert, you would demand that the hospital DUMP one of their other patients out on the street (discharging them early) so that a COVID patient can get their care.
> 
> 
> That is what I have a problem with, and that is why I am taking the stance that I am with physicians and hospitals.


I and everyone in my family has received the Covid vaccine, and you are still wrong.  If you do not understand why, you know nothing about the practice of medicine.

----------

memesofine (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Did y'all know the big pharmas tried to get Tumeric OFF the shelves? They wanted to be the only ones that had control over it, but they failed. Tumeric has been used for thousands of years as a spice.I use it in just about everything. 
> 
> Big Pharma will say anything to protect their vested interests.
> 
> BTW...I am very anti-vax. Those that are pro vax? Fine. But this line in the sand crap isn't helping anyone.


The pro-vaxxers are planning all kinds of restrictions on anti-vaxxers. 

We actually have a medical student on this forum who advocates no medical treatment for anyone who has not been vaxxed with the  Covid-19 injections. 

Watch the next few days and weeks since this ineffective, dangerous Pfizer injection has been given full FDA approval.
You're going to see a deluge of human rights abuses nation wide.

----------

covfefe saved us (08-23-2021),Petro (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## Gracie

We are just gonna have to agree to disagree, hon.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I and everyone in my family has received the Covid vaccine, and you are still wrong.  If you do not understand why, you know nothing about the practice of medicine.



Vaccinated do get and spread Covid..... this information is being suppressed by the Mockingbird media.

----------

Gracie (08-23-2021),keymanjim (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> I and everyone in my family has received the Covid vaccine, and you are still wrong.  If you do not understand why, you know nothing about the practice of medicine.


I mean, that is pretty much what happened to Xander. That's why I raised a huge stink. I wasn't as emphatic about the issue until I saw what hospitals were doing.

----------


## donttread

> Did y'all know the big pharmas tried to get Tumeric OFF the shelves? They wanted to be the only ones that had control over it, but they failed. Tumeric has been used for thousands of years as a spice.I use it in just about everything. 
> 
> Big Pharma will say anything to protect their vested interests.
> 
> BTW...I am very anti-vax. Those that are pro vax? Fine. But this line in the sand crap isn't helping anyone.



Kratom currently under fire again. Unbelievably because the FDA cannot get it banned here they are trying to talk Who into doing so. Your tax dollars at work!

----------


## FlameHeart

> The pro-vaxxers are planning all kinds of restrictions on anti-vaxxers. 
> 
> We actually have a medical student on this forum who advocates no medical treatment for anyone who has not been vaxxed with the  Covid-19 injections. 
> 
> Watch the next few days and weeks since this ineffective, dangerous Pfizer injection has been given full FDA approval.
> You're going to see a deluge of human rights abuses nation wide.


And who would that be?

----------


## FlameHeart

> MD's  are licensed.  In licensing themselves they agree to certain conduct.  Also they contract with their hospital(s).  And there are laws governing their treatment conduct.   Read the Hippocratic Oath.


I hear that many schools no longer participate in the Hippocratic Oath, unfortunately.

----------


## FlameHeart

It's probably best that I take a break because I have already posted some pretty nasty things.

Audios. And apologies.

----------


## Hillofbeans

It is widespread here in my small county now, glad i got the moderna

----------


## Gracie

> It's probably best that I take a break because I have already posted some pretty nasty things.
> 
> Audios. And apologies.


 :Love3:

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Yer just passionate about your beliefs. No biggie and I, for one, was not offended. So.....don't leave because of your stance. Unless you WANT a break, that is. 

It's all good. :Smiley20:

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021),Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

> If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice.
> 
> Just like it should be their choice to refuse to do an abortion.
> 
> They have every right to up and leave because it is their choice to do so, just as it is someone's choice to not get vaccinated. 
> 
> What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.


 :Geez: No one forced them to take the job as no one will force them to keep the job. While they are willfully taking paychecks, do the damn job or get the hell out. That is capitalism. Don't like it? GTFO.

----------

Quark (08-23-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

> Remember.................... social media posts can come back to haunt one.....................even years later.
> 
> Re-think.


He will hurt himself doing that.

----------


## FlameHeart

> No one forced them to take the job as no one will force them to keep the job. While they are willfully taking paychecks, do the damn job or get the hell out. That is capitalism. Don't like it? GTFO.


I am glad we can agree.  :Smile:  

Everyone has a choice. Sometimes, our choices affect others.

----------


## covfefe saved us

> I mean, that is pretty much what happened to Xander. That's why I raised a huge stink. I wasn't as emphatic about the issue until I *saw* what hospitals were doing.


What hospitals have you been staking out?

----------


## FlameHeart

> What hospitals have you been staking out?


Local ones. St John's Ascension for example.

It's also been on the local news- channel 6.

----------


## Thom Paine

> Several staff at my wife's hospital are saying they will quit in one month when vaccination become mandatory. We all have seen scenarios like this and know that not all those who say they will quit actually will quit but if ANY do it's a problem as they are already understaffed.
> 
> Mrs. P will not remain at her present facility if so mandated...  She's been tending folks and those in isolation for 18 months; hasn't lost a patient and hasn't contracted Wuhan.  
> Personally I'd rather have an unvaccinated nurse than no nurse what about you?

----------


## Thom Paine

> Source?


hmmm, Flame,
There's a 98+% survival rate.

----------


## Common

FAIR WARNING General Warning to All, Calm it down now plz

----------

FlameHeart (08-23-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> hmmmm, Flame has presented as conservative; surprised you don't understand
>  the direction she's going with her statements.  
> Or... maybe it's easier for me because Mrs P is a Medico.  -shrug-


Listen, she chose to get involved in my post that was TO NO ONE, it was just my thoughts and opinion. And she was a snot with her post and is now being a whiny snot. She can dish it, but sure as hell can't take it. typical smart ass know it alls. Doesn't bother me in the least. they are free to spew nonsense

----------

Thom Paine (08-23-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Listen, she chose to get involved in my post that was TO NO ONE, it was just my thoughts and opinion. And she was a snot with her post and is now being a whiny snot. She can dish it, but sure as hell can't take it. typical smart ass know it alls. Doesn't bother me in the least. they are free to spew nonsense


I've been taking it. And turning it around. 


ETA: And hey, if I am snot, then I am a part of the adaptive immune system, not to mention the first line of defense against respiratory pathogens. Who knew I had a job so important. Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

> If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice. What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.


Wow. Just wow, I'm nearly speechless  over how literally backward that is. What year of college are  you in? 

Private practice to some extent can pick and choose depending on the specialty, but not in a hospital, not in the ER.  Pretty sure dumping is illegal  no matter how it's wink winked at. It's certainly unethical.
 ~
That's one issue. What is deeply disturbing (and I  don't use that  phrase lightly) is your open and almost arrogant lack of compassion. Compassion is THE most important factor a competent and properly educated doctor must have. But  not to single you out...  apparently you're  not  alone in your misunderstanding of what it means to serve in Medicine.

Any medical professional who's heart isn't first and foremost dedicated to Serve patients and be true to good ethics, simply can't be trusted. Oh, there are plenty out there  just in it for  money or ego or "just a job", but this  emerging post-civilization   moralizing over who is  worthy of healthcare is downright dangerous and opposite the needs of patients.    

From  where I'm sitting, you're seem very young and more ambitious than  measured and reasoned. Compassion and perspective may serve you in guiding you to the right  mindset to be worthy of holding  lives in your hands. Otherwise, perhaps your talents are misplaced.

----------

Aquamarine (08-24-2021),memesofine (08-24-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-25-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021),QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Don't like it when I insult you? Bite me. I will insult you and disrespect you anytime I wish. Just got to play out that script you gave me. You are like the BLM folks who cry racism at every corner. You can take your poor hygiene, unwashed ass, and narcissistic ego and *go fuck yourself*. Right off a cliff. Because clearly no one else will.


 *Thank you @Common for the warning  in the thread.

In addition, Flameheart is thread banned until  tomorrow afternoon for p**ersonal attack and rule violation specific to the part in blue above.*

----------


## Authentic

> If someone comes in bleeding from a gunshot they will  be refused treatment if they have not been vaccinated.


And if they die, it will be called a COVID death if Fauci and company need to inflate their numbers.

----------


## Authentic

> So no smokers, fat fucks, alcoholics, drug addicts or those that practice unprotected butt sex either?


Being unvaccinated will be a pre-existing condition albeit one that Democrats will feel free to exempt from BidenCare.

----------

squidward (08-23-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> What conceivable liability would a doctor incur by treating a person who wasn't vaccinated?


Especially if they are vacinated _and_ the vaccine is effective as the vax-pushers say.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Vaccinated do get and spread Covid..... this information is being suppressed by the Mockingbird media.


Neither side has credibility.  Both tell whoppers.

----------


## Authentic

> So, if they refuse care to some who was shot you would support them? If they refused care to anyone who wasn't white, you would support them? If they refused care to anyone who wasn't male, you would support them? After all, you're not a socialist.


Ha! There was some white supremacist a while back who refused to be treated by a black nurse. The left rose holy hell over _that_!

----------


## Dan40

> Especially if they are vacinated _and_ the vaccine is effective as the vax-pushers say.


Forget vaccinated or not.  Doctors and hospital personnel wear protective clothing and masks.  And did since before the pandemic.  Were the palm beach unnamed hospital docs asked to work in jock straps?  I think this whole story is bullshit.  Is there  conformation?

----------


## Petro

Welcome to the Brave New World of Medical Segregation

----------

memesofine (08-24-2021),QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## Thom Paine

> Forget vaccinated or not.  Doctors and hospital personnel wear protective clothing and masks.  And did since before the pandemic.  Were the palm beach unnamed hospital docs asked to work in jock straps?  I think this whole story is bullshit.  Is there  conformation?


Something odd about this story.

----------


## Authentic

> First off, hospitals are in business not just to be service providers, but to function as a business, which means that income usually must exceed expenditures.  If you look at the "break even" occupancy rates hospitals set up to meet, it is usually in the 80-85% range.  Interesting, that is similar to the occupancy rate most hotels hope to meet.  The current occupancy rate for hospitals in Florida is about 86%, but Governor DeSantis does not report that on a state website, so I can only guess as to the exact number.
> 
> From 2010   ... Hospital Occupancy Rates  https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/...nt%20occupancy.
> 
> Current FL occupancy rates ... (Flagler County)  Florida Covid Hospital Rate Tops the Nation, Taking Up 22% of All In-Patient Beds; ICU Occupancy at 86% | FlaglerLive
> 
> My point:  The current hospital occupancy rate looks to be "normal", exactly the occupancy rate the hospitals want to run efficiently.  Therefore, no crisis.
> 
> Second, the amount of hospital occupancy  due to Covid is about 25%  (reference above)  No one is reporting exactly how many of those are vaxxed or unvaxxed.  Who knows for sure?    Also, the numbers are getting conflated.  Emergency visits are being counted in some numbers, by some people, even it they are NOT subsequently admitted to the hospital.  Dr Snarski is an emergency physician.  As such, she may not have a total picture of what is going on.  Interesting that doctors are the ones complaining, and that the OP article lists the location, but conveniently leaves out the Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center as the exact hospital.  I suspect the hospital is not in any dire position, but the physicians may be stressed due to staffing and scheduling problems. 
> ...


And what if the doctors had refused to treat the Pulse nightclub victims because they were gay? 

It would become a NATIONAL SECURITY ISSUE to the left!

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2021),QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> Something odd about this story.


 The first line of the story in the OP says it was a publicity stunt.

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> The Doctors are taking a queue from the FDA, CDC, NIH and AMA. The US government through these alphabet agencies came out today and told the public that Ivermectin does nothing for Covid..........................
> The alphabet agencies want compliance or massive deaths. What they don't realize is that compliance will lead to massive deaths, illness and sterility.........................or do they?
> 
>  Ivermectin is being used all over the world with excellent results in conjunction with zinc and vitamin C and sometimes Doxycycline.


But, but, those treatments aren't FDA approved! Nevermind that neither was the vaccine until today!

----------

QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Very inappropriate for a future doctor.


It's called the "Bite Me" bedside manner.

----------

QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> ...refusing to treat unvaccinated patients.
> 
> 
> "Doctors at a South Florida hospital have walked out on their duties to treat sick patients to do a publicity stunt because a number of the patients are unvaccinated for Covid-19.
> Just moments ago, more than 75 doctors staged a walkout to protest the number of Covid patients coming to the hospitals who have not been vaccinated, Joe Scarborough said on MSNBCs Morning Joe on Monday."
> More Than 75 Doctors Walk Out of South Florida Hospital Rather Than Treat the Unvaccinated
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if they refused to treat patients who are seeking an abortion of any patients who are transgender? How about refusing to treat any patients who are mentally ill?


I wonder if that also applies to Undocumented Democrat Voters who just jumped the wall and got coach-class transport to Florida?

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2021),QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Folks it's time to tribe up and segregate into different areas of the country. We need to break up pretty damn quick.


No other way to do it.

And soon we'll have no choice.  One side effect of the quack-vaxx is, inflammation of neurological tissue.

In the head.

Yeah...brain issues.  It's manifested as a chronic "brain fog."  Lights are on, but nobody's home.

We're gonna have to separate, between those who were obedient sheeple, marching to their slow-death killers; and those of us who used our intelligence.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021),QuaseMarco (08-24-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Especially seeing how most if not all medical personnel are wearing mask and full face shields.



Mostly because the ADMINISTRATORS, who actually run these places, ORDER them to.

Physicians are now just hirelings, same as the guy hanging fenders on Chevrolets.  Marcus Welby is dead, has been for a long time.

----------


## Authentic

> Mostly because the ADMINISTRATORS, who actually run these places, ORDER them to.
> 
> Physicians are now just hirelings, same as the guy hanging fenders on Chevrolets.  Marcus Welby is dead, has been for a long time.


What about Doogie Howser?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Neither side has credibility.  Both tell whoppers.


Just love it when the argument doesn't go one's way, both sides are smeared. My statement was true.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> But, but, those treatments aren't FDA approved! Nevermind that neither was the vaccine until today!


But not even a fair comparison. Ivermectin and Hydroxychloroquine have been used for other diseases or infections for decades without any serious side effects.

----------


## Thom Paine

> The first line of the story in the OP says it was a publicity stunt.


ahhhhh,   Thanks.
Sometimes, I don't bother to read aggravating stuff.  That article was one.  
It reminds me to better pay attention.  
Great day to ya'  EG

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2021),El Guapo (08-25-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Here is a better link for occupancy in southeast FL.  By this data, it does appear some hospitals are full, while others are not quite so full.
> 
> https://data.tcpalm.com/covid-19-hospital-capacity/
> 
> I am not sure why some hospitals are full while others are not, but it might be the type of care specialty of each hospital.  Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center appears to be one of the at capacity hospitals.
> 
> Now, if these occupancy rates are like the peak of plandemic, then my question is ... if Delta is less virulent and requires fewer hospitalizations, why is the hospitalization rate nearly the same as it was with the wild, original covid variant?  Are we still seeing something other than Delta?  Logic says we might see an uptick in ER visits with Delta, but hospitalizations should be fewer than the past peak.  Something is not as they are saying.  (Lies, and damned lies.)


Their total isolation/quarantine bed numbers haven't changed.  There are very few of them so hitting capacity doesn't take much.

More patients are also being hospitalized before they become severely/critically ill as well because the studies have proven that early intervention leads to the best odds of survival and many of those treatments can only be done in the hospital such as the monoclonal antibody treatments which are proving to be so effective.

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2021),FlameHeart (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> You are correct, but I am not sure who pays makes a difference.  Somebody has to pay, and the hospitals have to receive enough income to meet expenses.  Why would you think who is paying makes a difference in how the hospital is set up to be run financially?


Gov't funds come with gov't strings.  That's the case in all public hospitals that accept Medicare/Medicaid patients.  The fed's are also throwing a huge subsidy to the hospitals for ever covid positive admission which is driving part of the rise in admissions.

----------

dinosaur (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Simply. It's the magic jab that is causing the upticks in hospitalization. My wife and I agree on this.


There is absolutely no data anywhere to support that claim.

----------


## Wildrose

> That's easy government funded hospitals are non-profit hospitals. They are set up under one of the many 501 designations. If these hospitals need money they have fund raisers and if necessary the government at all levels sends a big check to make up the difference.


Well that hasn't been true for forty or fifty years.  All hospitals with the exception of a handful of private hospitals are gov't funded and under gov't mandate/regulation because they accept Medicaid/Medicare.

----------


## Authentic

> Well that hasn't been true for forty or fifty years.  All hospitals with the exception of a handful of private hospitals are gov't funded and under gov't mandate/regulation because they accept Medicaid/Medicare.


Another reason for me to not go to a hospital. They are government institutions.

----------


## memesofine

> I've been taking it. And turning it around. 
> 
> 
> ETA: And hey, if I am snot, then I am a part of the adaptive immune system, not to mention the first line of defense against respiratory pathogens. Who knew I had a job so important. Thanks!


you like to show yourself as a snot, have at it. but you also show yourself to be arrogantly uninformed of how doctors and hospitals work in this life called, reality and would prefer to argue your nonsense instead. And you show your lack of compassion for others. next time stay out of my post.

----------


## Wildrose

> you like to show yourself as a snot, have at it. but you also show yourself to be arrogantly uninformed of how doctors and hospitals work in this life called, reality and would prefer to argue your nonsense instead. And you show your lack of compassion for others. next time stay out of my post.


Well considering both her parents are practicing physicians and she is a Pre Med Major it's not FH who is arrogantly uninformed.

She lives it every day.

She's well informed but she's young and she doesn't always put it all together but she's a conservative and tries to "get it right" every time.

----------

FlameHeart (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> you like to show yourself as a snot, have at it. but you also show yourself to be arrogantly uninformed of how doctors and hospitals work in this life called, reality and would prefer to argue your nonsense instead. And you show your lack of compassion for others. next time stay out of my post.


It is bad form to respond to a thread banned member.

----------

FlameHeart (08-24-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> Well considering both her parents are practicing physicians and she is a Pre Med Major it's not FH who is arrogantly uninformed.
> 
> She lives it every day.
> 
> She's well informed but she's young and she doesn't always put it all together but she's a conservative and tries to "get it right" every time.


whatever, I don't care. as I said she can stay out of my post unless I post to her.

----------


## memesofine

> It is bad form to respond to a thread banned member.


how are we supposed to know they are banned? I just want her to stay the hell out of my post unless I post to her. I don't take kindly to some snot who thinks they know it all.

this was the post I posted my own thoughts and opinion and was to no one. 

well, it's good they go. they took an oath to CAUSE NO HARM, so they need to find a different line of work. And who the fcck is Joe Scarborough: to think he can PREACH to us citizens. I'd almost think this was a set up so Joey the good little Democommie party tool/slave/cult follower can spew his vile garbage. these leftist think THEY ARE ALWAYS right on everything and how dare others have a different view or wish to have a choice if they want to be stuck with some experimental shit. It's hard to believe anything out of these left-wing suck up medias like, PMSnbc or this sick bully/tyrant Biden administration/government

----------


## Authentic

> how are we supposed to know they are banned?


Are you serious?

It says right at the top of each page on this thread, "Members banned from this thread: FlameHeart".

----------


## memesofine

> Are you serious?
> 
> It says right at the top of each page on this thread, "Members banned from this thread: FlameHeart".


well excuse me i didn't see it. and she should have been banned.

----------


## Trinnity

> *Thank you @Common for the warning  in the thread.
> 
> In addition, Flameheart is thread banned until  tomorrow afternoon for p**ersonal attack and rule violation specific to the part in blue above.*


Thread ban now lifted.

   Members are reminded to be civil and follow the rules.

----------


## BooBoo

> It is bad form to respond to a thread banned member.





> *Thank you @Common for the warning  in the thread.
> 
> In addition, Flameheart is* thread banned until  tomorrow afternoon* for p**ersonal attack and rule violation specific to the part in blue above.*

----------


## Wildrose

> whatever, I don't care. as I said she can stay out of my post unless I post to her.


This is an open forum.  If you don't want people responding to your posts keep them in PM.

----------


## memesofine

> This is an open forum.  If you don't want people responding to your posts keep them in PM.


look, I have been here since 2013 I know what the hell this forum is.  I have the RIGHT to ask she stay out of my post. so knock off with all the crap advice. K

----------


## Wildrose

> look, I have been here since 2013 I know what the hell this forum is.  I have the RIGHT to ask she stay out of my post. so knock off with all the crap advice. K


I don't care if you've been here since Christ was a Corporal.  You're nobody special and you don't have any authority to tell anyone to do or not do anything here.

This isn't your forum and you are not a moderator.

----------

FlameHeart (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I don't care if you've been here since Christ was a Corporal.  You're nobody special and you don't have any authority to tell anyone to do or not do anything here.
> 
> This isn't your forum and you are not a moderator.


She is so fine.

----------


## memesofine

> I don't care if you've been here since Christ was a Corporal.  You're nobody special and you don't have any authority to tell anyone to do or not do anything here.
> 
> This isn't your forum and you are not a moderator.


oh but I am special. can't you feel it? I got my point across so thanks anyway.  LOL

----------


## FlameHeart

> Wow. Just wow, I'm nearly speechless  over how literally backward that is. What year of college are  you in? 
> 
> Private practice to some extent can pick and choose depending on the specialty, but not in a hospital, not in the ER.  Pretty sure dumping is illegal  no matter how it's wink winked at. It's certainly unethical.
>  ~
> That's one issue. What is deeply disturbing (and I  don't use that  phrase lightly) is your open and almost arrogant lack of compassion. Compassion is THE most important factor a competent and properly educated doctor must have. But  not to single you out...  apparently you're  not  alone in your misunderstanding of what it means to serve in Medicine.
> 
> Any medical professional who's heart isn't first and foremost dedicated to Serve patients and be true to good ethics, simply can't be trusted. Oh, there are plenty out there  just in it for  money or ego or "just a job", but this  emerging post-civilization   moralizing over who is  worthy of healthcare is downright dangerous and opposite the needs of patients.    
> 
> From  where I'm sitting, you're seem very young and more ambitious than  measured and reasoned. Compassion and perspective may serve you in guiding you to the right  mindset to be worthy of holding  lives in your hands. Otherwise, perhaps your talents are misplaced.


No, @Trinnity, what is actually surprising is your enormous sense of entitlement. Dumping is, of course, wrong, but we have hospitals who are dumping everyone else to take care of COVID patients.  I have compassion and empathy for everyone and I think if a prominent problem such as COVID can be avoided by vaccine, then the vaccine needs to be encouraged- and the fear-mongering by anti-vaxxers like you needs to stop. COVID is also an issue that can be treated at home with OTC and prescription medication apparently, and it is a shame that you, being an xray tech in the medical field, don't understand this. Hospitals and hospital staff are understaffed, overworked, and on divert. Because of the volume of COVID patients. Where is your compassion for them? Nurses are quitting because they are being treated so badly and are undercompensated. If someone with a supposedly easily treated issue such as COVID is taking up all the hospital resources, then why are you for denying care to people with other emergencies? Someone who is having an MI event in the local suburbs, because everyone is on divert, and they go to the local ER to get treated or for observation, may have to be transferred all the way to Vinita or Fort Smith, AR. Heart attacks usually code, but of course, you would prefer the unvaxxed COVID patient get priority over them, even if it means kicking the other person out. You have no compassion for them.

Luckily, my choice to go into medicine does not depend on your opinion, and your opinion isn't worth that much to me. I know I have empathy, I know that when I see someone who is suffering I can't sit idly by and watch. I don't get any thrill out of watching someone suffer. Your insult of, "your talents are misplaced and you shouldn't be allowed to go into medicine because you don't have compassion and you don't know what you are talking about because you don't agree with my opinion" is unfortunately the common low-hanging fruit with you people, albeit extremely arrogant and narcissistic on your part in the least. You certainly aren't a victim in saying that I am impeding on your choice not to get vaxxed, because I have stated, as per my other posts, that I am not for forced government intervention. I think it is YOU who should never have gone into the medical field. It is unfortunate that there are people like you in that profession, because too many times I have seen health professionals act entitled and apathetic the way you do. I see many pre-meds in my groups who want to be in it for the money, or to please their voyeuristic parents, and will go out of their way to sabotage another person's chemistry experiment by switching reagents or just flat-out plagiarizing or cheating on assignments and tests, because their desperation to be top of the class overwhelms what moral principles they might have or the empathy they might have for other people. That entitled mindset, a mindset you seem to also share in a different aspect, is what I hope to change, and that is partially why I want to go into medicine. I also want to go into medicine to see people grow and change for the better, and to grow with them. Helping others help themselves to change for the better, in the best way I know how. I'm sorry you feel that is "openly arrogant and lacking in compassion."

 I knew I never should have told you about my wanting to go into medicine because it was obvious you were going to use it against me later on, just as you are doing now. You and others have NO right to so-call "advise" or discourage me, partially because you don't know much about a person from an Internet forum. The fact that you feel entitled to do that in addition to your personal attacks speaks volumes about YOUR character, not mine. You have no right to decide my destiny and that is that. Stay in your lane. 

If this position is considered "backwards," "arrogant," and "lacking in compassion" then I don't know what is compassionate.   Doctors are not slaves- they don't have to treat literally anyone and everyone that walks through the doors, emergency or not. Hospitalists are all stretched very, very thin. You refuse to listen to why I hold that position, and just like to go in for a character attack. Every stone you and others throw, I am going to use to build my castle. And I will reign in it as queen. Be mad or don't be.~

----------


## Authentic

> No, what is actually surprising is your enormous sense of entitlement. Dumping is, of course, wrong, but we have hospitals who are dumping everyone else to take care of COVID patients.  I have compassion and empathy for everyone and I think if a prominent problem such as COVID can be avoided by vaccine, then the vaccine needs to be encouraged- and the fear-mongering by anti-vaxxers like you needs to stop. COVID is also an issue that can be treated at home with OTC and prescription medication apparently, and it is a shame that you, being an xray tech in the medical field, don't understand this. Hospitals and hospital staff are understaffed, overworked, and on divert. Because of the volume of COVID patients. Where is your compassion for them? Nurses are quitting because they are being treated so badly and are undercompensated. If someone with a supposedly easily treated issue such as COVID is taking up all the hospital resources, then why are you for denying care to people with other emergencies? Someone who is having an MI event in the local suburbs, because everyone is on divert, and they go to the local ER to get treated or for observation, may have to be transferred all the way to Vinita or Fort Smith, AR. Heart attacks usually code, but of course, you would prefer the unvaxxed COVID patient get priority over them, even if it means kicking the other person out. You have no compassion for them.
> 
> Luckily, my choice to go into medicine does not depend on your opinion, and your opinion isn't worth that much to me. I know I have empathy, I know that when I see someone who is suffering I can't sit idly by and watch. I don't get any thrill out of watching someone suffer. Your insult of, "your talents are misplaced and you shouldn't be allowed to go into medicine because you don't have compassion and you don't know what you are talking about because you don't agree with my opinion" is unfortunately the common low-hanging fruit with you people, albeit extremely arrogant and narcissistic on your part in the least. You certainly aren't a victim in saying that I am impeding on your choice not to get vaxxed, because I have stated, as per my other posts, that I am not for forced government intervention. I think it is YOU who should never have gone into the medical field. It is unfortunate that there are people like you in that profession, because too many times I have seen health professionals act entitled and apathetic the way you do. I see many pre-meds in my groups who want to be in it for the money, or to please their voyeuristic parents, and will go out of their way to sabotage another person's chemistry experiment by switching reagents or just flat-out plagiarizing or cheating on assignments and tests, because their desperation to be top of the class overwhelms what moral principles they might have or the empathy they might have for other people. That entitled mindset, a mindset you seem to also share in a different aspect, is what I hope to change, and that is partially why I want to go into medicine. I also want to go into medicine to see people grow and change for the better, and to grow with them. Helping others help themselves to change for the better, in the best way I know how. I'm sorry you feel that is "openly arrogant and lacking in compassion."
> 
>  I knew I never should have told you about my wanting to go into medicine because it was obvious you were going to use it against me later on, just as you are doing now. You and others have NO right to so-call "advise" or discourage me, partially because you don't know much about a person from an Internet forum. The fact that you feel entitled to do that in addition to your personal attacks speaks volumes about YOUR character, not mine. You have no right to decide my destiny and that is that. Stay in your lane. 
> 
> If this position is considered "backwards," "arrogant," and "lacking in compassion" then I don't know what is compassionate.   Doctors are not slaves- they don't have to treat literally anyone and everyone that walks through the doors, emergency or not. Hospitalists are all stretched very, very thin. You refuse to listen to why I hold that position, and just like to go in for a character attack. Every stone you and others throw, I am going to use to build my castle. And I will reign in it as queen. Be mad or don't be.~


TLDNR

----------


## FlameHeart

By the way, I got a 90% on my senior research paper proposal, leaving me with an A in the class. I just need the final. 

I am making this semester to be better, since I am doing better with mental health.


And you can't stop me.

----------


## FlameHeart

> whatever, I don't care. as I said she can stay out of my post unless I post to her.


This is a public internet forum. If you don't want me to respond to you, then either put me on ignore or take things to PM.

----------


## Authentic

> By the way, I got a 90% on my senior research paper proposal, leaving me with an A in the class. I just need the final.


COVID-19 has a higher survivability percentage.

----------


## Authentic

> This is a public internet forum. If you don't want me to respond to you, then either put me on ignore or take things to PM.


Or the mosh.

----------


## Trinnity

> you don't have any authority to tell anyone to do or not do anything here.


She can tell someone to  leave her alone. Whether or not they comply is up to them. It's up to the mods to make  determinations on rule breaking

----------


## FlameHeart

> COVID-19 has a higher survivability percentage.


Then why are they showing up at the ER?

----------


## FlameHeart

> Well considering both her parents are practicing physicians and she is a Pre Med Major it's not FH who is arrogantly uninformed.
> 
> She lives it every day.
> 
> She's well informed but she's young and she doesn't always put it all together but she's a conservative and tries to "get it right" every time.


Indeed. I don't always get it every time, but I do try.

----------


## Authentic

> Then why are they showing up at the ER?


Which ER? And who is "they"?

----------


## El Guapo

> Then why are they showing up at the ER?


woosh

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Which ER? And who is "they"?


I mean if it isn't that big of a deal as you say, then why are there so many with this issue showing up to the ER? 

Quit playing mind games.

----------


## Authentic

> I mean if it isn't that big of a deal as you say, then why are there so many with this issue showing up to the ER? 
> 
> Quit playing mind games.


I said that the virus has a higher survivability percentage than the grade you received on your research proposal. What does that have to do with people going to the ER?

----------


## FlameHeart

> I said that the virus has a higher survivability percentage than the grade you received on your research proposal. What does that have to do with people going to the ER?


Usually people go to the ER if they feel that their life or health is in danger. You don't go to the ER for a sinus infection. So if so many people with COVID are surviving, why are so many showing up to the ER?

----------


## Authentic

> Usually people go to the ER if they feel that their life or health is in danger. You don't go to the ER for a sinus infection. So if so many people with COVID are surviving, why are so many showing up to the ER?


LOL. Where do you live? Tulsa?

----------


## Authentic

Around here, illegal aliens go to the ER for a hangnail.

----------



----------


## Wildrose

> Then why are they showing up at the ER?


Panic whipped up by Dems/Media scaring the shit out of everyone over a disease that has better than a 99% survival rate.

----------

FlameHeart (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## memesofine

they are showing up at the ER because they have opened our boarders and allowed 100 of thousands illegals to invade our country and gwad knows what kind of viruses  they are bringing with them. good grief, stop blaming the American citizens who aren't vaccinated. LOOK AT THE REAL PROBLEM, THIS ADMINISTRATION and it's policies to destroy us and our way of life.

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Usually people go to the ER if they feel that their life or health is in danger. You don't go to the ER for a sinus infection. So if so many people with COVID are surviving, why are so many showing up to the ER?


Many people use the ER as their primary care doc, especially Medicaid and Uninsured.

----------

FlameHeart (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Around here, illegal aliens go to the ER for a hangnail.


On our dime.

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021),Quark (08-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Many people use the ER as their primary care doc, especially Medicaid and Uninsured.


I think that is unfortunate. Awfully long wait times, and they can't really "get to know" you based on brief burst stays like that.

----------


## FlameHeart

> they are showing up at the ER because they have opened our boarders and allowed 100 of thousands illegals to invade our country and gwad knows what kind of viruses  they are bringing with them. good grief, stop blaming the American citizens who aren't vaccinated. LOOK AT THE REAL PROBLEM, THIS ADMINISTRATION and it's policies to destroy us and our way of life.


Did I address you? 

No? Then, LeAvE mE ALoNe!!!1!

----------


## memesofine

> Did I address you? 
> 
> No? Then, LeAvE mE ALoNe!!!1!


did I post to you? no, so carry on being a little snot. no skin off my butt. you really don't know everything or have all the answers. LOL

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Many people use the ER as their primary care doc, especially Medicaid and Uninsured.


That is true. Therefore I think it is important to secure the border before the U.S deals with COVID.

----------


## Authentic

> Did I address you? 
> 
> No? Then, LeAvE mE ALoNe!!!1!


Is this your thread?

----------


## Dan40

> I mean if it isn't that big of a deal as you say, then why are there so many with this issue showing up to the ER? 
> 
> Quit playing mind games.


127,000 out of 332,000,000 last week hospitalized.  Can you do the math?

----------


## FlameHeart

> No,    @Trinnity, what is actually surprising is your enormous sense of entitlement. Dumping is, of course, wrong, but we have hospitals who are dumping everyone else to take care of COVID patients.  I have compassion and empathy for everyone and I think if a prominent problem such as COVID can be avoided by vaccine, then the vaccine needs to be encouraged- and the fear-mongering by anti-vaxxers like you needs to stop. COVID is also an issue that can be treated at home with OTC and prescription medication apparently, and it is a shame that you, being an xray tech in the medical field, don't understand this. Hospitals and hospital staff are understaffed, overworked, and on divert. Because of the volume of COVID patients. Where is your compassion for them? Nurses are quitting because they are being treated so badly and are undercompensated. If someone with a supposedly easily treated issue such as COVID is taking up all the hospital resources, then why are you for denying care to people with other emergencies? Someone who is having an MI event in the local suburbs, because everyone is on divert, and they go to the local ER to get treated or for observation, may have to be transferred all the way to Vinita or Fort Smith, AR. Heart attacks usually code, but of course, you would prefer the unvaxxed COVID patient get priority over them, even if it means kicking the other person out. You have no compassion for them.
> 
> Luckily, my choice to go into medicine does not depend on your opinion, and your opinion isn't worth that much to me. I know I have empathy, I know that when I see someone who is suffering I can't sit idly by and watch. I don't get any thrill out of watching someone suffer. Your insult of, "your talents are misplaced and you shouldn't be allowed to go into medicine because you don't have compassion and you don't know what you are talking about because you don't agree with my opinion" is unfortunately the common low-hanging fruit with you people, albeit extremely arrogant and narcissistic on your part in the least. You certainly aren't a victim in saying that I am impeding on your choice not to get vaxxed, because I have stated, as per my other posts, that I am not for forced government intervention. I think it is YOU who should never have gone into the medical field. It is unfortunate that there are people like you in that profession, because too many times I have seen health professionals act entitled and apathetic the way you do. I see many pre-meds in my groups who want to be in it for the money, or to please their voyeuristic parents, and will go out of their way to sabotage another person's chemistry experiment by switching reagents or just flat-out plagiarizing or cheating on assignments and tests, because their desperation to be top of the class overwhelms what moral principles they might have or the empathy they might have for other people. That entitled mindset, a mindset you seem to also share in a different aspect, is what I hope to change, and that is partially why I want to go into medicine. I also want to go into medicine to see people grow and change for the better, and to grow with them. Helping others help themselves to change for the better, in the best way I know how. I'm sorry you feel that is "openly arrogant and lacking in compassion."
> 
>  I knew I never should have told you about my wanting to go into medicine because it was obvious you were going to use it against me later on, just as you are doing now. You and others have NO right to so-call "advise" or discourage me, partially because you don't know much about a person from an Internet forum. The fact that you feel entitled to do that in addition to your personal attacks speaks volumes about YOUR character, not mine. You have no right to decide my destiny and that is that. Stay in your lane. 
> 
> If this position is considered "backwards," "arrogant," and "lacking in compassion" then I don't know what is compassionate.   Doctors are not slaves- they don't have to treat literally anyone and everyone that walks through the doors, emergency or not. Hospitalists are all stretched very, very thin. You refuse to listen to why I hold that position, and just like to go in for a character attack. Every stone you and others throw, I am going to use to build my castle. And I will reign in it as queen. Be mad or don't be.~


   @Trinnity if you are going to sit there, misrepresent my position and call me "disturbing" "arrogant" "lacking compassion" then you had better damn well be able to respond when someone bites back. 

9therwise you have no place addressing posters like that.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Wow. Just wow, I'm nearly speechless  over how literally backward that is. What year of college are  you in? 
> 
> Private practice to some extent can pick and choose depending on the specialty, but not in a hospital, not in the ER.  Pretty sure dumping is illegal  no matter how it's wink winked at. It's certainly unethical.
>  ~
> That's one issue. What is deeply disturbing (and I  don't use that  phrase lightly) is your open and almost arrogant lack of compassion. Compassion is THE most important factor a competent and properly educated doctor must have. But  not to single you out...  apparently you're  not  alone in your misunderstanding of what it means to serve in Medicine.
> 
> Any medical professional who's heart isn't first and foremost dedicated to Serve patients and be true to good ethics, simply can't be trusted. Oh, there are plenty out there  just in it for  money or ego or "just a job", but this  emerging post-civilization   moralizing over who is  worthy of healthcare is downright dangerous and opposite the needs of patients.    
> 
> From  where I'm sitting, you're seem very young and more ambitious than  measured and reasoned. Compassion and perspective may serve you in guiding you to the right  mindset to be worthy of holding  lives in your hands. Otherwise, perhaps your talents are misplaced.


In fact, the whole reason why I'm taking this position with hospitals is so that everyone can get proper treatment. What happened to Xander angers me because of my compassion for him. He is so disabled he cannot advocate for himself- he is lucky he has parents who care about him. You would rather agree with the hospital in kicking him out for a COVID patient who may or may not be in critical condition.

----------


## Wildrose

> they are showing up at the ER because they have opened our boarders and allowed 100 of thousands illegals to invade our country and gwad knows what kind of viruses  they are bringing with them. good grief, stop blaming the American citizens who aren't vaccinated. LOOK AT THE REAL PROBLEM, THIS ADMINISTRATION and it's policies to destroy us and our way of life.


That certainly explains it in many communities along our border.

The single largest "super spreader event" in world history is Joe Biden's failed policy on our southern border.

----------

memesofine (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> @Trinnity if you are going to sit there, misrepresent my position and call me "disturbing" "arrogant" "lacking compassion" then you had better damn well be able to respond when someone bites back. Not be a coward.
> 
> 9therwise you have no place addressing posters like that.


You probably want to edit this one.

----------

Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> You probably want to edit this one.


Done

----------


## memesofine

> That certainly explains it in many communities along our border.
> 
> The single largest "super spreader event" in world history is Joe Biden's failed policy on our southern border.


yep, and that's why they are now putting the blame on the American citizen. to take their minds off what they are doing to us at the boarder. this administration should be tried for, treason. but not many hears about it, because of their lapdog medias, who also should be tried for, treason. I don't know if things will get better, I don't feel as they will.

----------

Quark (08-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> yep, and that's why they are now putting the blame on the American citizen. to take their minds off what they are doing to us at the boarder. this administration should be tried for, treason. but not many hears about it, because of their lapdog medias, who also should be tried for, treason. I don't know if things will get better, I don't feel as they will.


It's not just American citizens who are unvaccinated and showing up to the ER complaining of COVID.

----------

Quark (08-24-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> It's not just American citizens who are unvaccinated and showing up to the ER complaining of COVID.


I think that's what I said. and I'd say it's mostly the illegal invaders this administration is dumping on us by the 100 of thousands. please try to listen sometimes you might learn something.

----------


## Wildrose

> yep, and that's why they are now putting the blame on the American citizen. to take their minds off what they are doing to us at the boarder. this administration should be tried for, treason. but not many hears about it, because of their lapdog medias, who also should be tried for, treason. I don't know if things will get better, I don't feel as they will.


Trying them for treason isn't even possible.  The Constitution is specific on what constitutes "Treason".

----------


## Wildrose

> It's not just American citizens who are unvaccinated and showing up to the ER complaining of COVID.


It's both legal and illegals.

----------


## Rutabaga

> What about Doogie Howser?



he's gay...

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Done


That is edited? I can only imagine what the original said. I was busy taking out the trash before the truck gets here.

----------


## Wildrose

> yep, and that's why they are now putting the blame on the American citizen. to take their minds off what they are doing to us at the boarder. this administration should be tried for, treason. but not many hears about it, because of their lapdog medias, who also should be tried for, treason. I don't know if things will get better, I don't feel as they will.


Testing of illegals being dumped in cities along the RGV shows a rate of 15-20% are positive.  Without a change of policy it's looking like as many as 1.5 million will be allowed into the country this year under "Biden's Border Security Plan".

Do the math, that's upwards of 260,000 Covid positive cases being allowed into the country through just our southern border alone and dumped on US Streets.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Wow. Just wow, I'm nearly speechless  over how literally backward that is. What year of college are  you in? 
> 
> Private practice to some extent can pick and choose depending on the specialty, but not in a hospital, not in the ER.  Pretty sure dumping is illegal  no matter how it's wink winked at. It's certainly unethical.
>  ~
> That's one issue. What is deeply disturbing (and I  don't use that  phrase lightly) is your open and almost arrogant lack of compassion. Compassion is THE most important factor a competent and properly educated doctor must have. But  not to single you out...  apparently you're  not  alone in your misunderstanding of what it means to serve in Medicine.
> 
> Any medical professional who's heart isn't first and foremost dedicated to Serve patients and be true to good ethics, simply can't be trusted. Oh, there are plenty out there  just in it for  money or ego or "just a job", but this  emerging post-civilization   moralizing over who is  worthy of healthcare is downright dangerous and opposite the needs of patients.    
> 
> From  where I'm sitting, you're seem very young and more ambitious than  measured and reasoned. Compassion and perspective may serve you in guiding you to the right  mindset to be worthy of holding  lives in your hands. Otherwise, perhaps your talents are misplaced.



How dare you call me uncompassionate. How DARE you. You know fucking well that that claim is a lie, in the context of even my other posts in other threads on this forum. Seems to me like you are the uncompassionate one.

----------


## memesofine

lol, some edit job. good grief. some people just can't help themselves in this day and age, I guess. so much for listening AND LEARNING. arrogant doesn't look good on most people.

----------


## Trinnity

> No, what is actually surprising is your enormous sense of entitlement.


  Quote what I said exactly about being entitled?  




> Dumping is, of course, wrong, but we have hospitals who are dumping everyone else to take care of COVID patients.  I have compassion and empathy for everyone and I think if a prominent problem such as COVID can be avoided by vaccine, then the vaccine needs to be encouraged- and the fear-mongering by anti-vaxxers like you needs to stop.


Anti-vaxxers like me? You silly girl.  I'm getting the JJ shot this Saturday. My mom got Moderna yesterday. We're going to Europe for 3 weeks in October while you're studying    medical terminology. I never said I was anti-vax. I've said many times it's an individual choice  especially because both sides gaslight and it's   impossible to make an informed  decision. 


Your totalitarian mindset is  incompatible with Medicine. Doctors  on  hospital staff don't have an ethical  or legal right to choose  which  patients they're willing to treat in a hospital except under specific  parameters  (elective surgery for example,   related to their private practice). Patients are triaged for priority and staff treat all regardless  of any reason.   Hospitalizations are happening to vax'd and unvax'd people  at about the same rate.  The vax's are leaky; they just are. They're not as effective as  was  promised. Delta  mutation- more contagious,  less fatal; following the course viruses always do . Two reasons for admissions: aggravated co-morbidities  which is ongoing regardless of vax status, and exceptional reactions to the shot. The very elderly and frail simply don't survive covid   as they also can't survive   a bout of  pneumonia, flu or serious illness, even falls. 





> COVID is also an issue that can be treated at home with OTC and prescription medication apparently, and it is a shame that you, being an xray tech in the medical field, don't understand this. Hospitals and hospital staff are understaffed, overworked, and on divert. Because of the volume of COVID patients. Where is your compassion for them? Nurses are quitting because they are being treated so badly and are undercompensated.


I'm retired. I retired at age 60. I  worked the SARS epidemic   from  2002-04 in  a city  hospital. ER, OR, ICU, etc. All shifts.   I've done my duty.

Too much to educate you on, but a couple bullet points: most resistance  among blacks who distrust govt historically and for good reason (democrats).  Couple that with high black population in dem cities like Texas and Louisiana and you have blooms. But hospitals are setting up tents and moving people to other hospitals less crowded. This is reality on the ground. 

People who come into the ER but can self  treat at home are sent home.  They're not bumping heart attack patients, so spare us the drama. And you can stop complaining for the  brave beleaguered nurses and their overtime. Crunch the numbers. My last job I was making well over $30/hr and nurses make as  much or more than xray techs EXCEPT the ones who've been working all this time but will lose their jobs if they won't take the vax -they'll be broke.  Buncha meanies, dontchaknow, putting_ us_ at risk.    





> you would prefer the unvaxxed COVID patient get priority over them, even if it means kicking the other person out. You have no compassion for them.


 That's  just hateful of you.  I never said that or implied it. 

 (bolding by me)


> Luckily, my choice to go into medicine does not depend on your opinion, and your opinion isn't worth that much to me. I know I have empathy, I know that when I see someone who is suffering I can't sit idly by and watch. I don't get any thrill out of watching someone suffer. Your insult of, *"*your talents are misplaced and* you shouldn't be allowed to go into medicine because you don't have compassion and you don't know what you are talking about because you don't agree with my opinion"* is *unfortunately the common low-hanging fruit with you people**,* albeit extremely arrogant and narcissistic on your part in the least.


I never  mentioned empathy. I said you lack compassion, based on your written preferences picking who gets  admittance to   crowded  hospitals based on something other than need.  That's not only unethical but illegal. Why would you promote something so antithetical                           to the   foundational principles of the Medical Arts?                . 





> You certainly aren't a victim in saying that I am impeding on your choice not to get vaxxed,


I've made it no secret I'm getting vax'd to travel. 





> I think it is YOU who should never have gone into the medical field. It is unfortunate that there are people like you in that profession, because too many times I have seen health professionals act entitled and apathetic the way you do.


Also ignorant and hateful. My heart was always in the right place. I cared about  everyone equally and  did a good job. Not for the money either. My first  xray job in a major children's hospital was $7.30/hr. We were undervalued compared to nurses and others.  I worked and waitressed too and made more money  waitressing. I did that for about ten years.

You know nothing about me. I personally saved the life a navy seal in a late night near fatal wreck where he lay unconscious bleeding from the head  (because I knew what to do and not do) and I saved a patient by discreetly pointing  out to a young ER doc   the man's 3 pneumothorax he missed on the portable. I worked a lot of car wrecks, gunshots, and codes.  I've worked urgent care,  ICU , OR, PICU, NICU, all shifts, fill in and on call.

 You on the other hand wear your entire life on your sleeve for all to see: your proprietousness, your bragging, your declarations, your temper and abusive  behavior to others, your  wrong  assumptions, exaggerations and your revision of what I wrote complete with quotes.  You've falsely accused me of  being anti-vax and  "one of those people". Who are  you  to be calling me narcissistic, entitled, and apathetic?      




> I see many pre-meds in my groups who want to be in it for the money, or to please their voyeuristic parents, and will go out of their way to sabotage another person's chemistry experiment by switching reagents or just flat-out plagiarizing or cheating on assignments and tests, because their desperation to be top of the class overwhelms what moral principles they might have or the empathy they might have for other people. That entitled mindset, a mindset you seem to also share in a different aspect, is what I hope to change, and that is partially why I want to go into medicine.


 I've never seen this level of hypocrisy in my life.  




> I also want to go into medicine to see people grow and change for the better, and to grow with them. Helping others help themselves to change for the better, in the best way I know how. I'm sorry you feel that is "openly arrogant and lacking in compassion."


Don't   feign sorry  and spare me the passive aggressive sarcasm. You're not sorry, you're angry   I called you on your unethical pov and ultimate intentions.   You talk like a classic neocon closet progressive.  What you're talking about is social engineering through your direct influence as a  doctor. Medicine is about healing and easing the suffering of the dying, not social engineering. The AMA is pushing  this  and so are   some professors. Psychiatry has become a quagmire.




> I knew I never should have told you about my wanting to go into medicine because it was obvious you were going to use it against me later on, just as you are doing now. You and others have NO right to so-call "advise" or discourage me, partially because you don't know much about a person from an Internet forum. The fact that you feel entitled to do that in addition to your personal attacks speaks volumes about YOUR character, not mine. You have no right to decide my destiny and that is that. Stay in your lane.


 There's that irrational anger and wrong assumption  thing again. I don't  need to be in your lane. There is no lane. Go into medicine if you can cut it. I  don't think you can. My degrees are real, yours is non-existent. 





> Doctors are not slaves


 You don't even know what  time it is.





> they don't have to treat literally anyone and everyone that walks through the doors, emergency or not. Hospitalists are all stretched very, very thin. You refuse to listen to why I hold that position, and just like to go in for a character attack. Every stone you and others throw, I am going to use to build my castle. And I will reign in it as queen. Be mad or don't be.~


I read every word you wrote.  Enjoy being queen, whatever that means.

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021),Big Dummy (08-25-2021),BooBoo (08-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Quote what I said exactly about being entitled?


Based on the demeanor of your post, you agree that everyone else should be discharged early to accomodate little Johnny who decided not to get vaxxed.




> Anti-vaxxers like me? You silly girl.  I'm getting the JJ shot this Saturday. My mom got Moderna yesterday. We're going to Europe for 3 weeks in October


Good for you, old hag. Personally I don't care whether you go on vacation- your  pesronal life is yours. I also said it was an individual choice. 




> while you're studying    medical terminology. I never said I was anti-vax. I've said many times it's an individual choice  especially because both sides gaslight and it's   impossible to make an informed  decision.


Dear, I have already taken Medical Terminology, got an 89. I have also taken Bioethics and gotten a 97% IIRC. Or an A at least. 



> Your totalitarian mindset is incompatible with medicine


Nothing about me is totalitarian. You obviously haven't been reading my posts




> Doctors  on  hospital staff don't have an ethical  or legal right to choose  which  patients they're willing to treat in a hospital except under specific  parameters  (elective surgery for example,   related to their private practice).


If a doctor is affiliated with a healthcare system, they still have the right to refuse to see someone, especially if they are being abusive towards the staff. A good doctor will not put up with patients mistreating their staff, and I know multiple doctors who refuse to treat patients if they are not vaccinated.




> Patients are triaged for priority and staff treat all regardless  of any reason.


We already know this. 




> Hospitalizations are happening to vax'd and unvax'd people  at about the same rate.


That's an outright lie. And if you don't think it is, then you need to provide proof to back up your claim.




> The vax's are leaky; they just are. They're not as effective as  was  promised. Delta  mutation- more contagious,  less fatal; following the course viruses always do . Two reasons for admissions: aggravated co-morbidities  which is ongoing regardless of vax status, and exceptional reactions to the shot. The very elderly and frail simply don't survive covid   as they also can't survive   a bout of  pneumonia, flu or serious illness, even falls.


The vaccines showed to have high efficacy rate right after the second dose. However, memory lymphocytes only last so long. That's why a booster might be necessary, because the vaccines are wearing off. And I never said the vaccines were 100% foolproof. Nothing is going to be the perfect panacea or solution. That is why people should be using other routes of treatment and only go to the ER as a last resort.





> I'm retired. I retired at age 60. I  worked the SARS epidemic   from  2002-04 in  a city  hospital. ER, OR, ICU, etc. All shifts.   I've done my duty.


Again, good for you. But you have no right to tell me what career that I should take based on your perception of me.




> Too much to educate you on, but a couple bullet points: most resistance  among blacks who distrust govt historically and for good reason (democrats).  Couple that with high black population in dem cities like Texas and Louisiana and you have blooms. But hospitals are setting up tents and moving people to other hospitals less crowded. This is reality on the ground.


People of AA descent also have a genetic risk of blood clotting 30-60% higher than other races. I believe that may also contribute to hesitancy to get the vaccine. I was immunocompromised when I got my vaccine and I turned out just fine. You don't speak for everyone.




> People who come into the ER but can self  treat at home are sent home.  They're not bumping heart attack patients, so spare us the drama. And you can stop complaining for the  brave beleaguered nurses and their overtime. Crunch the numbers. My last job I was making well over $30/hr and nurses make as  much or more than xray techs EXCEPT the ones who've been working all this time but will lose their jobs if they won't take the vax -they'll be broke.  Buncha meanies, dontchaknow, putting_ us_ at risk.


You can lose your sarcastic, bitchy tone any time, especially if you are going to demand I lose my sarcasm.

Everyone who goes to the ER is seen by a triage nurse at least, and/or a PA or NP. I remember recently waiting 12 hours in the triage area. They still have to spend time with these people. 

So I thought you said you were retired? Meaning, you wouldn't know didly squat about the situation nurses are in at present day.







> That's  just hateful of you.  I never said that or implied it.


You actually did imply it with your initial post. You were also nowhere to be seen in the hospital thread. Huh, what a coincedence?

]


> It actually takes empathy to have compassion, because you have to have at least a certain level of understanding of a patient's pain in order to want to relieve their suffering. But of course you wouldn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I've made it no secret I'm getting vax'd to travel.
> ...


Oh, so now we are playing Good Samaritan Olympics? I have saved a drowning boy with CPR. I have tended to sick patients in the ER as a candy striper. I have tended to an abusive person when they were sick because I didn't want to return the nastiness. I see now that that was a mistake because I was basically their personal slave and maid,  and cleaned up their vomit while they told me I should have been aborted and that I wasn't doing a good enough job for them. I have talked so so many people, out of suicide and gotten them to see the value and the impact they have on those around them. Every time someone comes to me with a problem, or they are feeling bad, I have ALWAYS dropped everything and listened. I have given all of my lunch money in 7th grade to a girl who had abusive parents and didn't have any money in her account. I have saved a baby choking when baby sitting. I, along with my mother, saved a person in severe anaphylactic shock (an allergic reaction) at a restaurant. I have seen horribly, horribly neglected children and teens in Shadow Mountain, and even just lending an ear and hearing them out, and understood how being mistreated can have horrible consequences on a person's physical but especially emotional and spiritual wellbeing. And feeling the terror every time I heard a psych tech get jumped. I have seen people in some horrible places. And I have prayed for them, that they find safety, at least for a little while. 

It's just something I do, because I see someone suffering and because I want to help. I usually don't go around bragging about it like you just did.



> You on the other hand wear your entire life on your sleeve for all to see: your proprietousness, your bragging, your declarations, your temper and abusive  behavior to others, your  wrong  assumptions, exaggerations and your revision of what I wrote complete with quotes.  You've falsely accused me of  being anti-vax and  "one of those people". Who are  you  to be calling me narcissistic, entitled, and apathetic?


What a hateful statement. You falsely accused me of being arrogant and lacking compassion. And look at your hypocrisy, calling me disgusting, and painting me black with "arrogant" and "lacking compassion." You are narcissistic, apathetic, and quite entitled.  



> I've never seen this level of hypocrisy in my life.


Back at ya.



> Don't   feign sorry  and spare me the passive aggressive sarcasm.


Then don't speak to me the way you were. If you are going to be hateful, I will be hateful right back. I am done placating people like you and being bullied into submission.




> You're not sorry, you're angry   I called you on your unethical pov and ultimate intentions.


And falsely so.




> You talk like a classic neocon closet progressive.  What you're talking about is social engineering through your direct influence as a  doctor. Medicine is about healing and easing the suffering of the dying, not social engineering.


Not just the dying. Everyone. And you are living in another world if you think I am a neocon. I will decide who I am and what I align with, thanks.




> The AMA is pushing  this  and so are   some professors. Psychiatry has become a quagmire.


So you are the type to think that someone who is having thoughts of suicide isn't at all suffering? You think that psychiatry, and in turn, mental health, is a hoax? What a hateful hypocrite you are.





> There's that irrational anger and wrong assumption  thing again. I don't  need to be in your lane. There is no lane. Go into medicine if you can cut it. I  don't think you can.


I do regret telling you because when I first joined I never realized just how manipulative and hateful you actually are. I truly thought I was among good people here at the forums, but I was clearly, very badly, mistaken. It doesn't matter if whether you think I can cut it. My ability to progress in this career field is dependent on me. At the end of the day, I am responsible for my success.




> My degrees are real, yours is non-existent.


My degrees are real, and you know nothing. 





> You don't even know what  time it is.


It's 3:15, or 15:15 in military time, which uses the 24-hour system. Or I take it that you are for socialized medicine?





> I read every word you wrote.  Enjoy being queen, whatever that means.


Good, because I meant every word I said, and I still stand by it.

----------


## Trinnity

> By the way, I got a 90% on my senior research paper proposal, leaving me with an A in the class. I just need the final.  I am making this semester to be better, since I am doing better with mental health. And you can't stop me.


Brag brag brag.



> How dare you call me uncompassionate. How DARE you. You know fucking well that that claim is a lie, in the context of even my other posts in other threads on this forum. Seems to me like you are the uncompassionate one.


Your own words betray you.  Read them:



> If they don't want to treat unvaccinated patients, it is their choice. What you are advocating for is the same as socialism: "you will be forced to treat this patient despite the liabilities that they could have avoided had they gotten the vaccine." It's their choice. End of story.





> you think that they should be forced to provide treatment to any and all patients that walk through that door  [...]  You have to save your career to continue to treat patients, and if that means not taking on a particular patient, then so be it. They can go find another doctor. They are not entitled to treatment, especially if it puts the health of other people at risk (like kicking them out of the hospital early).





> I only stated that doctors have a say in who they treat.  You aren't entitled to any service. You are the bully, you think that doctors should be slaves. If you don't want to take the vaccine, that is a-ok, but don't go around expecting and feeling entitled to treatment.    And you might have to look longer for a doctor who will take you.


       You said yourself the unvaxxed should be prioritized behind others because they're what? Being  punished? Not worthy? Deserve to suffer?  They'll hurt your career? How exactly did you mean it? 

How you gonna deal  with patients with a temper like that? You  gonna  tell them  "go  fuck yourself right off a cliff" if you don't  approve of their choices?

----------

Big Dummy (08-25-2021),BooBoo (08-24-2021)

----------


## Brat

I happened upon an article on our local hospital (the only one for 50 miles) and it said the ICU is overflowing and there are no beds in the hospital.  We had occasion a few months back to go to said hospital, and it was amazing.  It was damn near empty, at least in the lobby and the one upper floor we were on.  I'm guessing it is due to more testing.

----------

BooBoo (08-24-2021),Quark (08-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> Brag brag brag.


Entitled, entitled, entitled. I have every right to be happy about that grade, especially after having a difficult 2-3 semesters. Especially in the face of little ole you telling me I wasn't good enough to go into medicine.



> Your own words betray you.  Read them:
> 
> 
> 
>        You said yourself the unvaxxed should be prioritized behind others because they're what? Being  punished? Not worthy? Deserve to suffer?  They'll hurt your career? How exactly did you mean it?


Well, you obviously think you are so much smarter than me with your little pieces of paper, so you figure out, cupcake. 

In case you can't, I meant that hospitals need to turn away unvaccinated COVID patients away in the sense that they redirect them towards other forms of treatment. If people can get help in outpatient, by all means do it. I am mainly concerned about hospitals being on divert, because if someone has an emergency not related to COVID-19, they can get the same amount and same quality of care than someone with COVID would get. I also meant that if someone isn't going to get vaxxed, they need to take the proper personal precautions. I never said they deserved to suffer, IIRC. I did say that I don't want hospitals kicking other patients out to make room for them in anticipation.



> How you gonna deal  with patients with a temper like that? You  gonna  tell them  "go  fuck yourself right off a cliff" if you don't  approve of their choices?


Oh, I just deal with you and your kin like that. I would never speak to someone who was a decent person that way.

----------


## Brat

WHAT??  


> Good for you, *old hag*. Personally I don't care whether you go on  vacation- your  pesronal life is yours. I also said it was an individual  choice.


Are you kidding?

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021),BooBoo (08-24-2021),Gracie (08-24-2021),Physics Hunter (08-29-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

As snake mean as you are, Flameheart, your profs will weed you out. I'm not even  worried.

----------

BooBoo (08-24-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Entitled, entitled, entitled. I have every right to be happy about that grade, especially after having a difficult 2-3 semesters. Especially in the face of little ole you telling me I wasn't good enough to go into medicine.
> 
> 
> Well, you obviously think you are so much smarter than me with your little pieces of paper, so you figure out, cupcake. 
> 
> In case you can't, I meant that hospitals need to turn away unvaccinated COVID patients away in the sense that they redirect them towards other forms of treatment. If people can get help in outpatient, by all means do it. I am mainly concerned about hospitals being on divert, because if someone has an emergency not related to COVID-19, they can get the same amount and same quality of care than someone with COVID would get. I also meant that if someone isn't going to get vaxxed, they need to take the proper personal precautions. I never said they deserved to suffer, IIRC. I did say that I don't want hospitals kicking other patients out to make room for them in anticipation.
> 
> 
> Oh, I just deal with you and your kin like that. I would never speak to someone who was a decent person that way.


Ah, you're going to be the doctor to the very rich and docile.  Good plan.

----------

BooBoo (08-24-2021),Quark (08-24-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Just love it when the argument doesn't go one's way, both sides are smeared. My statement was true.


The fact that both sides tell whopper lies is not a reflection on your statement.  I know your statement is your sincere opinion.

----------

Brat (08-24-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

FAIR WARNING *Flameheart is thread banned.*

----------


## Authentic

I always miss the good stuff.

----------

nonsqtr (08-25-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> 


This picture reminds me of the Madonna Inn in San Luis Obispo.  Google it..

----------


## JustPassinThru

> That is edited? I can only imagine what the original said. I was busy taking out the trash before the truck gets here.


Looks like the trash got taken out here, too.

...just sayin'...

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021),BooBoo (08-24-2021)

----------


## Gracie

> WHAT??  
> 
> Are you kidding?


Wow. I tried to give her the benefit of the doubt but she sure showed her true colors, didn't she? Dayum!

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021),Kodiak (08-24-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

:Loco:

----------


## Kodiak

Been a while since I've seen someone go that completely off the rails here.

----------

Authentic (08-24-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Anyone older than 20 is probably an old hag to her. How rude. Like I said to her before..she carries a very large brush but I guess she likes the weight. Trinnity has way more patience and control than I do. I would have banned her from the whole board.

----------

Kodiak (08-24-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Anyone older than 20 is probably an old hag to her. How rude. Like I said to her before..she carries a very large brush but I guess she likes the weight. Trinnity has way more patience and control than I do. I would have banned her from the whole board.


She is banned and not just from the thread, at least for now.

----------

Gracie (08-25-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> I have tended to sick patients in the ER as a candy striper. I have tended to an abusive person when they were sick because I didn't want to return the nastiness. I see now that that was a mistake because I was basically their personal slave and maid, and cleaned up their vomit while they told me I should have been aborted and that I wasn't doing a good enough job for them.


  Just letting that soak in.

----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021),Gracie (08-25-2021)

----------


## Gracie

I sincerely hope she never becomes a doctor.

----------

BooBoo (08-25-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

That was the biggest meltdown since Death-Ninja a couple of years ago.

----------

Authentic (08-25-2021),Oceander (08-25-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

How come I can't ever have fights like this?

----------


## El Guapo

> I sincerely hope she never becomes a doctor.


  As if. Methinks her experience of doctoring comes from being on the receiving end.

----------

Gracie (08-25-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-25-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

She knows some fancy words too.

----------

Gracie (08-25-2021),JustPassinThru (08-26-2021)

----------


## Gracie

Well, let's hope that a few more years and street smarts makes her more aware of her attitude, bad manners, and ignorance wisens her up.

Ignorant=not learned/taught yet.
Stupid=taught but incapable of learning from it.

----------

Authentic (08-29-2021),Jen (08-25-2021)

----------


## Authentic

When your heart is made of flame, you got to flame.

----------


## Big Bird

Are bakers allowed to walk out when a couple of fags wants a wedding cake?

----------

Authentic (08-25-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

Words, from a more elegant time:





> I swear to fulfill, to the best of my ability and judgment, this covenant:
> I will respect the hard-won scientific gains of those physicians in whose steps I walk, and gladly share such knowledge as is mine with those who are to follow.
> I will apply, for the benefit of the sick, all measures [that] are required, avoiding those twin traps of overtreatment and therapeutic nihilism.
> I will remember that there is art to medicine as well as science, and that warmth, sympathy, and understanding may outweigh the surgeon's knife or the chemist's drug.
> I will not be ashamed to say "I know not", nor will I fail to call in my colleagues when the skills of another are needed for a patient's recovery.
> I will respect the privacy of my patients, for their problems are not disclosed to me that the world may know. Most especially must I tread with care in matters of life and death. If it is given me to save a life, all thanks. But it may also be within my power to take a life; this awesome responsibility must be faced with great humbleness and awareness of my own frailty. Above all, I must not play at God.
> I will remember that I do not treat a fever chart, a cancerous growth, but a sick human being, whose illness may affect the person's family and economic stability. My responsibility includes these related problems, if I am to care adequately for the sick.
> I will prevent disease whenever I can, for prevention is preferable to cure.
> I will remember that I remain a member of society, with special obligations to all my fellow human beings, those sound of mind and body as well as the infirm.
> If I do not violate this oath, may I enjoy life and art, respected while I live and remembered with affection thereafter. May I always act so as to preserve the finest traditions of my calling and may I long experience the joy of healing those who seek my help.

----------

Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021),Gracie (08-25-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Did I address you? 
> 
> No? Then, LeAvE mE ALoNe!!!1!

----------

Gracie (08-25-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> How dare you call me uncompassionate. How DARE you. You know fucking well that that claim is a lie, in the context of even my other posts in other threads on this forum. Seems to me like you are the uncompassionate one.


"HOW DARE YOU!"  Is plagiarizing that seriously disturbed European girl.

----------

Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021),Gracie (08-25-2021)

----------


## Gracie

lol. Soon as I read that, Greta's mug appeared in my head. No THANK you. Howzat?

----------


## Physics Hunter

> whatever, I don't care. as I said she can stay out of my post unless I post to her.



I don't think that's how a Forum works...   :Thinking:

----------

Bulldog_67 (08-29-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> No, @Trinnity, what is actually surprising is your enormous sense of entitlement. Dumping is, of course, wrong, but we have hospitals who are dumping everyone else to take care of COVID patients.  I have compassion and empathy for everyone and I think if a prominent problem such as COVID can be avoided by vaccine, then the vaccine needs to be encouraged- and the fear-mongering by anti-vaxxers like you needs to stop. COVID is also an issue that can be treated at home with OTC and prescription medication apparently, and it is a shame that you, being an xray tech in the medical field, don't understand this. Hospitals and hospital staff are understaffed, overworked, and on divert. Because of the volume of COVID patients. Where is your compassion for them? Nurses are quitting because they are being treated so badly and are undercompensated. If someone with a supposedly easily treated issue such as COVID is taking up all the hospital resources, then why are you for denying care to people with other emergencies? Someone who is having an MI event in the local suburbs, because everyone is on divert, and they go to the local ER to get treated or for observation, may have to be transferred all the way to Vinita or Fort Smith, AR. Heart attacks usually code, but of course, you would prefer the unvaxxed COVID patient get priority over them, even if it means kicking the other person out. You have no compassion for them.
> 
> Luckily, my choice to go into medicine does not depend on your opinion, and your opinion isn't worth that much to me. I know I have empathy, I know that when I see someone who is suffering I can't sit idly by and watch. I don't get any thrill out of watching someone suffer. Your insult of, "your talents are misplaced and you shouldn't be allowed to go into medicine because you don't have compassion and you don't know what you are talking about because you don't agree with my opinion" is unfortunately the common low-hanging fruit with you people, albeit extremely arrogant and narcissistic on your part in the least. You certainly aren't a victim in saying that I am impeding on your choice not to get vaxxed, because I have stated, as per my other posts, that I am not for forced government intervention. I think it is YOU who should never have gone into the medical field. It is unfortunate that there are people like you in that profession, because too many times I have seen health professionals act entitled and apathetic the way you do. I see many pre-meds in my groups who want to be in it for the money, or to please their voyeuristic parents, and will go out of their way to sabotage another person's chemistry experiment by switching reagents or just flat-out plagiarizing or cheating on assignments and tests, because their desperation to be top of the class overwhelms what moral principles they might have or the empathy they might have for other people. That entitled mindset, a mindset you seem to also share in a different aspect, is what I hope to change, and that is partially why I want to go into medicine. I also want to go into medicine to see people grow and change for the better, and to grow with them. Helping others help themselves to change for the better, in the best way I know how. I'm sorry you feel that is "openly arrogant and lacking in compassion."
> 
>  I knew I never should have told you about my wanting to go into medicine because it was obvious you were going to use it against me later on, just as you are doing now. You and others have NO right to so-call "advise" or discourage me, partially because you don't know much about a person from an Internet forum. The fact that you feel entitled to do that in addition to your personal attacks speaks volumes about YOUR character, not mine. You have no right to decide my destiny and that is that. Stay in your lane. 
> 
> If this position is considered "backwards," "arrogant," and "lacking in compassion" then I don't know what is compassionate.   *Doctors are not slaves- they don't have to treat literally anyone and everyone that walks through the doors, emergency or not.* Hospitalists are all stretched very, very thin. You refuse to listen to why I hold that position, and just like to go in for a character attack. Every stone you and others throw, I am going to use to build my castle. And I will reign in it as queen. Be mad or don't be.~


Actually, young one, that (bolded part) is kind of what Doctors do and are respected for.
And considering the Israeli's just showed that natural immunity 13x kicks Vax performance, You might want to reconsider some of that.

----------


## Authentic

I guess that FH won't ever be working for Doctors Without Borders.

I got a map of the world from Doctors Without Borders in the mail.

I was dissapointed that the map showed borders.

----------


## Authentic

It's a decent map, though small print.

I still use a world atlas from the 1960s.

I just make the border between East and West Germany, for example, invisible in my mind when reading it for current purposes.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> @Trinnity if you are going to sit there, misrepresent my position and call me "disturbing" "arrogant" "lacking compassion" then you had better damn well be able to respond when someone bites back. 
> 
> 9therwise you have no place addressing posters like that.



That is unacceptable.  If you would not say it that way at work, don't say it here that way.

Your post on depriving Americans that decline the Vax(es) was horrible and terrifying.

----------


## Authentic

It is really great to put my 1960s map of Chicago next to one from 2015.

Lots of places in Southwest Chicagoland, especially in Will County, are blank in the 60s map and are shown as populated in the recent map.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Quote what I said exactly about being entitled?  
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-vaxxers like me? You silly girl.  I'm getting the JJ shot this Saturday. My mom got Moderna yesterday. We're going to Europe for 3 weeks in October while you're studying    medical terminology. I never said I was anti-vax. I've said many times it's an individual choice  especially because both sides gaslight and it's   impossible to make an informed  decision. 
> 
> 
> Your totalitarian mindset is  incompatible with Medicine. Doctors  on  hospital staff don't have an ethical  or legal right to choose  which  patients they're willing to treat in a hospital except under specific  parameters  (elective surgery for example,   related to their private practice). Patients are triaged for priority and staff treat all regardless  of any reason.   Hospitalizations are happening to vax'd and unvax'd people  at about the same rate.  The vax's are leaky; they just are. They're not as effective as  was  promised. Delta  mutation- more contagious,  less fatal; following the course viruses always do . Two reasons for admissions: aggravated co-morbidities  which is ongoing regardless of vax status, and exceptional reactions to the shot. The very elderly and frail simply don't survive covid   as they also can't survive   a bout of  pneumonia, flu or serious illness, even falls. 
> 
> ...


 @FlameHeart,read every word of this.
 @Trinnity, thanks for trying.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Based on the demeanor of your post, you agree that everyone else should be discharged early to accomodate little Johnny who decided not to get vaxxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you, old hag. Personally I don't care whether you go on vacation- your  pesronal life is yours. I also said it was an individual choice. 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, I have already taken Medical Terminology, got an 89. I have also taken Bioethics and gotten a 97% IIRC. Or an A at least. 
> ...





> Oh, so now we are playing Good Samaritan Olympics? I have saved a drowning boy with CPR. I have tended to sick patients in the ER as a candy striper. I have tended to an abusive person when they were sick because I didn't want to return the nastiness. I see now that that was a mistake because I was basically their personal slave and maid,  and cleaned up their vomit while they told me I should have been aborted and that I wasn't doing a good enough job for them. I have talked so so many people, out of suicide and gotten them to see the value and the impact they have on those around them. Every time someone comes to me with a problem, or they are feeling bad, I have ALWAYS dropped everything and listened. I have given all of my lunch money in 7th grade to a girl who had abusive parents and didn't have any money in her account. I have saved a baby choking when baby sitting. I, along with my mother, saved a person in severe anaphylactic shock (an allergic reaction) at a restaurant. I have seen horribly, horribly neglected children and teens in Shadow Mountain, and even just lending an ear and hearing them out, and understood how being mistreated can have horrible consequences on a person's physical but especially emotional and spiritual wellbeing. And feeling the terror every time I heard a psych tech get jumped. I have seen people in some horrible places. And I have prayed for them, that they find safety, at least for a little while. 
> 
> It's just something I do, because I see someone suffering and because I want to help. I usually don't go around bragging about it like you just did.
> 
> 
> What a hateful statement. You falsely accused me of being arrogant and lacking compassion. And look at your hypocrisy, calling me disgusting, and painting me black with "arrogant" and "lacking compassion." You are narcissistic, apathetic, and quite entitled.  
> 
> Back at ya.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't, you are being rash.

----------


## Physics Hunter

To all: 

I don't care if my friends can't read what I wrote, they will find out.

As everyone here, that reads the threads, knows, I took the J&J Vax.  The more perceptive will realize that it was for personal health, and a partially immuno compromised family member reason.  I balanced the risk.

I don't advocate Vaxes or dis them.  They are what they are.  

Life is a game, Play it your way.

----------

BooBoo (08-29-2021),Brat (08-29-2021),Conan (09-01-2021),donttread (08-29-2021),Northern Rivers (08-29-2021),Trinnity (08-29-2021)

----------


## Dubler9

There is no way whatsoever any doctor can/will know if a patient has a particular disease when they are placed in the ward for treatment following an emergency incident. 
Do they test for HIV - rabies - etc? No, they all take the oath. Doctors are supposed to be smart? so they should know that NO VACCINE prevents/safeguards a person from getting the covid (Flu). A person who has taken the vaccine and is that worried they forego their duty to their Hippocratic oath must surely have no faith in the vaccine so are, in effect, demonstrating their distrust in the vaccine which therefore proves the people who do not take the vaccine to be correct.

In Greece they have introduced strict new controls - starting at the exact date when tourism ends until the exact date when tourism begins next year. So NO strict procedures while millions visit form varying countries?? but severe controls when there are no tourists - screwing down the actual residents, Greek people who would have had or been subjected to the prevailing societal mix. Now tell me it makes sense.

----------

BooBoo (08-29-2021)

----------


## donttread

> And, you know what doesn't support your argument even further? Private hospitals!
> 
> Private hospitals MAY legally turn patients away if it is not a true, IMMINENT emergency. State hospitals, because of financial obligations, must treat these patients.

----------


## East of the Beast

I haven't read this whole thread so forgive me if this has been stated.........It is a lie. 75 doctors did not stage a walkout or refuse anyone care.

https://www.usnews.com/news/us/artic...lk-off-the-job

----------


## BooBoo

The Politics Forums

----------


## Trinnity

> Actually, young one, that (bolded part) is kind of what Doctors do and are respected for.
> And considering the Israeli's just showed that natural immunity 13x kicks Vax performance, You might want to reconsider some of that.


I rarely say  anything  negative  about anyone  in private or public (ask the mods if you don't believe me ) but that  girl is   mean and stupid .  I wouldn't let her walk my dog.

----------


## Freewill

Ok, natural immunity, how does one get it?  As far as I know you get it by being exposed to Covid-19 or you already have it for some reason.

What is the jab suppose to do?  It is suppose to trigger our natural immune system to fight the covid-19 virus without being exposed to the virus whether or not the virus is alive or dead.  Or at least that is my understanding.

Never the less, it is the person's immune system that stops the virus, not the actual shot.

That all said, the mRNA vaccine is an experimental biological agent.  Which has never been used before.  Does that make it harmful?  Maybe.  My guess is we are going to find out it didn't work as advertised.

----------


## Dubler9

> Ok, natural immunity, how does one get it?  As far as I know you get it by being exposed to Covid-19 or you already have it for some reason.
> 
> What is the jab suppose to do?  It is suppose to trigger our natural immune system to fight the covid-19 virus without being exposed to the virus whether or not the virus is alive or dead.  Or at least that is my understanding.
> 
> Never the less, it is the person's immune system that stops the virus, not the actual shot.
> 
> That all said, the mRNA vaccine is an experimental biological agent.  Which has never been used before.  Does that make it harmful?  Maybe.  My guess is we are going to find out it didn't work as advertised.


There is empirical evidence the jabs are harmful and deadly. That is a fact.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-29-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I rarely say  anything  negative  about anyone  in private or public (ask the mods if you don't believe me ) but that  girl is   mean and stupid .  I wouldn't let her walk my dog.


I was rash and sometimes quite stupid in my 20's-30's.  I wish I had had better people to talk to me about it.

Younger conservatives are all too rare, I am willing to work for that goal.

----------


## Conan

> I don't advocate Vaxes or dis them.  They are what they are.  
> 
> Life is a game, Play it your way.


Precisely...

----------


## Conan

> I rarely say  anything  negative  about anyone  in private or public (ask the mods if you don't believe me ) but that  girl is   mean and stupid .  I wouldn't let her walk my dog.


For some, it takes little longer to get out of that I know it all stage.  :Wink:

----------


## Dan40

> For some, it takes little longer to get out of that I know it all stage.


If I'd have stayed in the know it all stage,  finding out I didn't know it all would not have been such a shock........

----------

